# Tis the season



## set-the-drag

Welp, here we go, ladies and gentlemen; it's time for spring fun to begin! The eyes will be moving into spawn patterns, and so should the crappie. Some pictures already showed the crappie putting on their tuxes! Keep it safe. Let's keep it friendly and helpful this season. I'm going to pray for my target 18" crappie 17.5 has been the biggest so far.


----------



## snag

Yep plus I’ve seen a few nice walleye coming out of the maumee on FB.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

‘Tis the season indeed! I can’t wait to get out somewhere Monday and chase some slabs! I’ll have some info regarding water temp and productive baits and presentations maybe a little fish porn if I get lucky!. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> ‘Tis the season indeed! I can’t wait to get out somewhere Monday and chase some slabs! I’ll have some info regarding water temp and productive baits and presentations maybe a little fish porn if I get lucky!.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know I might not be working. Got in a horrible accident Wednesday got rear ended buy someone doing 50 while I was stopped tried to go to work yesterday but still feeling the concussion effects so it was a short day. I really don't have to go Monday and think a little fishing therapy is needed


----------



## Zanderis

Mo


set-the-drag said:


> Welp here we go ladies and gentlemen its time for the spring fun to begin! The eyes will be moving into spawn patterns and so should the crappie. Some pictures already showed the crappie are putting on there tuxes! Keep it safe lets keep it friendly and helpful this season. I'm going to pray for my target 18" crappie 17.5 has been the biggest so far





set-the-drag said:


> Welp here we go ladies and gentlemen its time for the spring fun to begin! The eyes will be moving into spawn patterns and so should the crappie. Some pictures already showed the crappie are putting on there tuxes! Keep it safe lets keep it friendly and helpful this season. I'm going to pray for my target 18" crappie 17.5 has been the biggest so far


Mosquito has big crappies....Lake Rockwell about the first week of May....


----------



## set-the-drag

Zanderis said:


> Mo
> 
> 
> 
> Mosquito has big crappies....Lake Rockwell about the first week of May....


It to bad if you look at Rockwell wrong you get in trouble! I got most of my 16+ from skito got a couple from wb and surprisingly got a couple from ladue. Consistency and size hands down skito imo


----------



## set-the-drag

2 years ago night crappie at skito. That was the biggest to that point I ever caught it was 16.75 last year got 2 17 and a 17.5


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Let me know I might not be working. Got in a horrible accident Wednesday got rear ended buy someone doing 50 while I was stopped tried to go to work yesterday but still feeling the concussion effects so it was a short day. I really don't have to go Monday and think a little fishing therapy is needed


I’m booked solid Monday. If your still feeling sore some other day this week it might be possible to get something fishy goin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

headed for mosquito Monday, this is the time of year I do good on big gills and slab crappie. my biggest crappies were 2 17 inchers, caught one in a strip pond in tusc. county and one in plx. both were females bloated with eggs so I released them to do their thing


----------



## bountyhunter

should be there mon too. red lund .


----------



## OptOutside440

What do you guys like using for gills this time of year?


----------



## bobberbucket

OptOutside440 said:


> What do you guys like using for gills this time of year?


Pin min and a maggot, 1”gulp minnows and 1/64 & smaller jigs hair jigs and maggot or waxworm , sometimes nibbles or just plain hair jigs. & sometimes the smallest inline spinners I can find.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

like bobber said, pin min and maggot but I started using a small soft plastic called trout magnet. I have caught gills, crappie, large mouth ditch pickles, white bass, and even wipers at berlin on them. my favorite color is black body green legs and the clear color with sparkles


----------



## Specwar

Changed bearing buddy seals, charged both batteries, cleaned inside boat today and will be on the water somewhere Monday.


----------



## bobberbucket

Speaking of crappie tactics & presentations I’ll share one that in this cold water I’ve had decent success with.
Very slowly working the jig & plastic back to the boat under a float I’ll cast it out take up the slack and just let it sit until all the rings are gone. Then I’ll lift the rod tip just enough to move the float 6-12” stop take the slack let it sit and repeat all the way to the side of the boat. 
That little bit of movement is just enough to trigger a strike from a sluggish crappie.Sorta have to be on your game because it’s often only one short strike they may not touch again it and if you start too much twitching trying to call them back you turn them off. 

Another scenario that has played out with this presentation is they will sometimes suck it in and hold it pulling just enough to hold the float under the surface almost as if your hung on a weed now at this point you really should wait them out until they commit to the run. But I’ve had limited success jumping to set the hook like this usually pulls right out and if your too aggressive it was a one time shot reel up re cast your done. 

I believe part of the reason is it’s so difficult to set on them when they do this is because when they mouth the jig like that they are actually swimming back towards you. I have been able to get them to strike again when they are pulling like this by either is just applying light pressure and pulling it away from them & getting them to commit or a couple subtle pops in place to trigger an additional strike. Now I’m using method In water 6 to 12 feet deep fishing 4-8ft deep with a fixed float. It may be more or less effective fished in and at other depths. At least it’s something you can try out when power corking is not being very effective.

My apologies if my post is little too long or un interesting i’ve just got spring crappies on the brain right now & was in the mood to share maybe it was the Grimm creeper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swine

Not boring or too long at all bobber. I’ve been trying to figure these early crappie out for quite some time now and appreciate any pointers.


----------



## snag

BB , I be read all your post this past year and one thing I wondered about is the bobber you use for open water crappie. Is it those type with with a split on the side to insert the line and then peg? Or those styrofoam ones with a weight peg. Did u get them at moggie bait. Thanks..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Out here at the dusty Drinkin some brews for Mitchell Tenpenny, early mornin wake up call for the crappies tho, pics hopefully to come in the morn so happy clocks go forward an hour tonight too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> BB , I be read all your post this past year and one thing I wondered about is the bobber you use for open water crappie. Is it those type with with a split on the side to insert the line and then peg? Or those styrofoam ones with a weight peg. Did u get them at moggie bait. Thanks..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












I used those “heater type “ bobbers I prefer the smallest when I’m fishing jigs but I will bump up to a medium one if I need more distance. Using 4lb I don’t need to bump the float size often but with 6 I do. I’ve seen others power jig the large ones but that’s just not me I can’t get a good feel or read on a large float of any type when I fish jigs. You can get them at mogadore bait , pipe rack ,long lake bait. Off the top of my head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

One thing about those bobbers is they aren’t like they used to be. The original company sold out and they are a China thing now and they suck they are poorly made because they new maker doesn’t tapper the hole for the lead it wears out quick! 

And you’ll have trouble with them. I wouldn’t use them if they weren’t so detrimental to my presentation. Every once in a while I run across some of the old-school ones at a yard sale or something and I buy them right up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc

OptOutside440 said:


> What do you guys like using for gills this time of year?


----------



## ltroyer

chaunc said:


> View attachment 345629
> View attachment 345631
> View attachment 345633


Some nice looking jigs there


----------



## cement569

bobber, I use the same float I alwas called them a spin cast bobber, you can whip them bad dudes a country mile. I bought some from the pipe rack they are a little different but they are really sensitive to a light bite. and so far the wear mileage has been pretty good. I have a whole pile of the old ones just no stems to put in them


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> bobber, I use the same float I alwas called them a spin cast bobber, you can whip them bad dudes a country mile. I bought some from the pipe rack they are a little different but they are really sensitive to a light bite. and so far the wear mileage has been pretty good. I have a whole pile of the old ones just no stems to put in them


I saw they had Them two packs of the fancy brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Once the water hits the mid 50s if I want to have some fun with An aggressive school. I’ll throw one of these on and play a little slow steady walk the dog with retrieve. They crush it! Float style matters at times and especially with specific presentations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

I have a bunch of the old peg type sitting around, used them for steelhead years ago, those long type I found three at west branch in willows wading for crappie the day after a tournament. Thanks for info..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm going today


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I'm going today


Good luck I’d love to be out there in this sunshine right now!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonen12

Went yesterday at cj brown, saw the biggest crappie I’ve ever seen... dead floating on top, probably 16-17 inches, sonar said there were very few fish and I got no bites.


----------



## set-the-drag

Cha


chaunc said:


> View attachment 345629
> View attachment 345631
> View attachment 345633
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> chaunc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 345629
> View attachment 345631
> View attachment 345633
> 
> 
> 
> Did you tie those?
Click to expand...


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crappie porn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Crappie porn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Niceeeeee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Callin it quits, 3 of us, about 75 fish. Prob 10 of those being largemouth. Panfish assassins on a 1/32 ounce jighead was the main bait. Bite died on those, switched up to a gold shank with a split shot and live minnow. Started catching them again. Took a while to find them but smacked them once we did


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Well done sir well done. I didn't get out my mom decided it was a good day to just show up granted with the situation I was in a worrying mother never will leave you alone. I am going tomorrow though I need the mental health day


----------



## chaunc

set-the-drag said:


> Cha


That’s all I was doing this winter.


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like it’s gonna be a mighty fishy day out there!  Overcast & 60 pressure around 30 I like it! I’ll be headed out with a buddy later this morning. The wind is gonna pick up some so We will have to play that accordingly. Hopefully we talk a few fish into the boat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Going wading tonight for walleye , before the rains come ,went on Sunday for some perch but got three basses and one perch, water was a bit stained but still nice to catch something.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Had to switch up my style a little but were picking at them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Hit the 44 bridge at ladue for a few hrs lots of bites but nothing hooked up was a little to windy for the boat which hampered my options looks like bobber found the feesh today we'll done brother


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Nice fish bobber! Glad your getting into them before work calls....
Hey I am also very picky about my floats for crappie fishing. Especially why working a jig. I am going to keep an eye out for the ones you use. I like the weighted peg.
I have been using these as my peg bobber the last couple years,there called lil corkies. They are not weighted,but are much heavier then a foam float. There made out of a hard material. I peg them with a tooth pic and snap off the tooth pick so my line wont loop around it. They cast really nice. And detect bites really well. If you see any around there worth buying a handful an having on hand. 
I also like the smallest pear shaped Mr crappie weighted spring float. But only bust them out when I need to hold a bigger jig up like 1/16+. 
But will keep an eye out for the one you posted,I think I'd like them....


----------



## bobberbucket

Not a very fast pick but we’re doing all right I guess. Anyone who’s ever fish with me knows that using a float like this is way out of my element but it is really the only thing affectively triggering bites for us today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I was on a slip bobber today I didn't realize I was out of a lot of floats I think it definitely didn't help today


----------



## stonen12

Going out after work, throwing a trout magnet under a weighted foam float, should work? Or should I switch to a more minnow like presentation?


----------



## bobberbucket

stonen12 said:


> Going out after work, throwing a trout magnet under a weighted foam float, should work? Or should I switch to a more minnow like presentation?


Trout magnet should be great! Chartreuse/lemon has been our go to color. I wouldn’t go to a minnow presentation pan assassins been getting the job done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

My partner was throwing a slip but in the same shape as the clip on I was using and he kicked the living snot outta me today! I only switched my float style because he was killing them. Sure enough I changed to a similar style and started wacking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonen12

Hopefully I’ll have some pictures later tonight!


----------



## bobberbucket

stonen12 said:


> Hopefully I’ll have some pictures later tonight!












Best producer and color for us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Run and tell that!!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Not a very fast pick but we’re doing all right I guess. Anyone who’s ever fish with me knows that using a float like this is way out of my element but it is really the only thing affectively triggering bites for us today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Say whattt I didn’t know that bobber was in your bobberbucket, Bobberbucket


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamonica0214

Hi all i am mostly a bass fishing guy, but have been wanting to catch crappie lately.I have no clue as to what gear or whereto start fishing for them. If someone is willing to take me out a showme the ropes . i am will to do the same for them for bass.


----------



## Evinrude58

I don't know what Stan is talking about, from the pics and such I know exactly where Dave was fishing.


----------



## ltroyer

Hit a spot 2nite found a few perch n gills in the shallows on a wind blown shore just on a edge of a weed bed.perch colored jig with a gulp minnow fry.absalutley a fan of gulp bait.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> I don't know what Stan is talking about, from the pics and such I know exactly where Dave was fishing.


I’m sure that text message didn’t hurt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Actually forgot about the text. I just meant in a boat on a lake and not in a house on a couch.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Actually forgot about the text. I just meant in a boat on a lake and not in a house on a couch.


Dang it Carl I miss fishing with you! I forgot how clever you are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m still over her waiting for Lake lice (Lakemaster ) to show me his fish and give me some useful tips and info??
WAITING?????  Run back home to momma boy I’ll bury you here. You can’t do what I do from your couch!   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

hit mosquito this a.m, was gonna go out in the boat but seen the wind forecast. glad I shore fished that lake is not very friendly on a windy day. looked pretty bumpy out there, fished 3 hrs. lots of dinks but did manage 11 keepers gills crappie perch.......you kids better start behaving or we will get a good thread shut down.....NO TROLLS ALLOWED


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> hit mosquito this a.m, was gonna go out in the boat but seen the wind forecast. glad I shore fished that lake is not very friendly on a windy day. looked pretty bumpy out there, fished 3 hrs. lots of dinks but did manage 11 keepers gills crappie perch.......you kids better start behaving or we will get a good thread shut down.....NO TROLLS ALLOWED


Sorry dad I’m just snapping like an ole nanny catfish on the bed tonight!  The way skito sits on the map I bet it was like a gun barrel out there. Glad you got into some keepers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

I tried every thing today, tube, trout magnet,, bobby garlands, every plastic I could thing I could think of. so I switched to pin pin and maggot and bingo it was on


----------



## bobberbucket

End result water temp 41 all on chartreuse panfish assassin and 1/32 jig in 6-10 fow under a cigar style weighted float.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonen12

Me and the wife went out after work/dinner, got a crappie on the first cast which was promising but I ended up untangling a lot of line for my wife, ended up with one teeny tiny bass too. Chartreuse trout magnet was doing it on a weighted foam bobber. Only fished about a hour. So I felt good about it.


----------



## bobberbucket

stonen12 said:


> Me and the wife went out after work/dinner, got a crappie on the first cast which was promising but I ended up untangling a lot of line for my wife, ended up with one teeny tiny bass too. Chartreuse trout magnet was doing it on a weighted foam bobber. Only fished about a hour. So I felt good about it.


Nice!!!! 

It was a beautiful evening for some fishing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Did I just dream that I was hating on here?


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like it’s gonna be a little SOGGY out there. But not the washout they were yapping about. Pressure took a drop a little I feel like the bite will be more aggressive today tho. 

I’m not sure if I’ll be getting out today gotta see what the wife has planned but if I can get out I’ll be out there somewheres. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Lips on hooks fish porn and all that jazz!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Was passing a spot on my way home this evening, fished it for 10 mins. 5 crappies, 1 was a nice slab, panfish assassin on a pink 1/32 jighead 1.5’ under a float


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Nice fish ICD!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Do you guys use the small bobby garlands at all? I seem to do really well with then when I need to size down.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

crappieboo420 said:


> Do you guys use the small bobby garlands at all? I seem to do really well with then when I need to size down.


Personally I have never used those. This week is the first time I’ve used panfish assassins and I’m already a big fan. Lived and died with the gulp for a long time, nice to catch fish on something else, plus it doesn’t STANK like the gulp lol. Gulp definitely increases chances at perch though. Still no perch on the assassins in places I’d get them on gulp. Kinda weird. They are beefier than gulp so maybe that’s why


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Do you guys use the small bobby garlands at all? I seem to do really well with then when I need to size down.


I use garlands sometimes and they slay fish no doubt! Like ICD I often use the 1” gulp minnow 1/64 or less jig. 
Or tubes you get the most bang for your buck throwing tubes! Hair jigs ,marabou , I throw just about everything they might eat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It looks like it’s gonna be slightly chilly on the water today. Hope the fish aren’t too fussy because of it. Although my personal gut feeling is they will come even further into the shallows with this cold front. I’ll know in a few hours weather or not that theory is true. 

I’m going with my game face on today! The last 3 times I’ve fished with my buddy he’s been able to out catch me. I wasn’t bothered by the first two or even the third time he out caught me. But it would be totally unacceptable for me to allow that streak to continue today! 

I’ll be throwing all the black magic today hopefully I can get them going on styles of Fishing that I am stronger at. 

Because if I Gotta get them going effectively using the style that my partner is strong at then I’m in trouble. 

Hopefully I’ll have some fish porn and I’ll definitely have a report later.

Either way I’m gonna give it my best to have some fun on the water and see if I can’t end this hot streak my buddies been on. 

He’s due for a humbling!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well today was as super tough bite for us! Has to postpone our little competition until things improve some. Could not raise a crappie to save my life in the boat. My partner caught one crappie and a couple bass one big one and bluegill. 

I caught a perch a bass a catfish and a golden shiner. I was throwing gulp my buddy was throwing pan assassins I was throwing gulp. Water temp was between 40-43 it was SLOW. 

Acting on a tip from ICD I stopped at a shore spot on the way home and caught 10 or so crappie nothing over 9” twas nice to be out tho.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonen12

Is that just a orange ball head jig?


----------



## bobberbucket

stonen12 said:


> Is that just a orange ball head jig?


Yep small 1 /80th 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

WOW dave, that is not a ditch pickle... that is for sure a ditch cucumber. hope you turned her aloose , not a bass fisherman but any fish that big has been around for awhile needs to live her life out in the wild. your right the bite today sucked out loud...4 crappie 2 gills I think tomorrow the bite should be a lot better


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> WOW dave, that is not a ditch pickle... that is for sure a ditch cucumber. hope you turned her aloose , not a bass fisherman but any fish that big has been around for awhile needs to live her life out in the wild. your right the bite today sucked out loud...4 crappie 2 gills I think tomorrow the bite should be a lot better


It was my buddies fish and yes he turned her loose she had the fattest belly ever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Fished about a hour and half the perch were hungry.gulp minnows and minnow frys on a jig also a few gills they all still swimming


----------



## crappieboo420

Ended the day with 12 crappie all on the small Bobby garland got one pushing 12 3/4. Fishing springfield


----------



## set-the-drag

Damn! I'm getting crappie withdrawals


----------



## stonen12

crappieboo420 said:


> Ended the day with 12 crappie all on the small Bobby garland got one pushing 12 3/4. Fishing springfield


Shoot! I need to go fishing with you! I can’t find them around here at all?


----------



## bobberbucket

Today looks like it should be a more productive day out there. Looks like is gonna warm up rapidly the pressure is just a touch over 30. I’ll bet they have the feed bag on today! 
I’m not sure if I’ll make it out anywhere today yet I gotta see what the wife has in mind first but if I can get out I’m going somewhere! 

Best of luck to those headed out today it looks mighty fishy so I’m sure there will be some fish porn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Due to the pandemic Shore fishing spots will be first come first serve. & there shall be no large crowds no matter how hot the bite is sorry it’s the law!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Due to the pandemic Shore fishing spots will be first come first serve. & there shall be no large crowds no matter how hot the bite is sorry it’s the law!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m headed out shortly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Due to the pandemic Shore fishing spots will be first come first serve. & there shall be no large crowds no matter how hot the bite is sorry it’s the law!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What if I walk up and start coughing on the ground in front of you


----------



## set-the-drag

Well we cannot look at the bright side at least we all know how to catch some fish won't have to worry about going hungry


----------



## set-the-drag

Meant to say Can stupid autocorrect


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

First fish of the day is a true GIANT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> What if I walk up and start coughing on the ground in front of you











Never shore fish the spring bite without it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Well time to move on, I need bigger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Boys and girls, it’s ON FIRE  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim sapara

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Boys and girls, it’s ON FIRE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What lake are you at? West branch is hitting but slow.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

tim sapara said:


> What lake are you at? West branch is hitting but slow.


PLX area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

hit mosquito this morning, fished a few shore spots I have found over the years. the gills were on fire, problem was many dinks but I caught enough good ones for a meal. caught some short crappie and perch. and as we speak the oil should be just about hot enough to start frying and the coors light just about cold enough to consume......oh yea


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I suppose I’ll end my evening with this slab


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I suppose I’ll end my evening with this slab
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit Nimmy this morning. Started at Campground Cove and had 1 hit in an hour or so. Headed to the bridge. Got some hits but they were all little perch. Swone came by with his boat to get bait at Eddie's and as he left the big ones turned on. Ended up with a dozen 8-10 inch Perch. All caught on a minnow about 4 feet down. As I was leaving the Crappie seemed to be turning on.


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I suppose I’ll end my evening with this slab
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Daaaamn pig jiger that's a nice chunk


----------



## swone

Evinrude58 said:


> Hit Nimmy this morning. Started at Campground Cove and had 1 hit in an hour or so. Headed to the bridge. Got some hits but they were all little perch. Swone came by with his boat to get bait at Eddie's and as he left the big ones turned on. Ended up with a dozen 8-10 inch Perch. All caught on a minnow about 4 feet down. As I was leaving the Crappie seemed to be turning on.


Well known as a party-starter!!!!


----------



## swone




----------



## swone

Went out to Turkeyfoot and had a blast catching crappie. 6' of water over weeds, fishing about 2' deep with a 2" black tube with a yellow tail. Biggest was about 11" and size was varied. I launched out of OSP and made a nice chart of the bay that we all icefish, can't wait to get it on my computer and print it out. I will bring copies to next year's hardwater meet n greet, it's a really nice map, first one I made.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Daaaamn pig jiger that's a nice chunk


You should see what I can do thru the ice on ohio lakes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning crappie fans,- I see it’s not gonna be as warm as yesterday still pretty nice tho. The pressure took a little drop but I think there’s still gonna be plenty of hungry fish on the roam today. 

Best of luck to those headed out today!

I never made it out yesterday but today’s gonna be a different story. I’ll have a report and hopefully some fish porn this evening.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Slow & steady presentation wins the race. lost sorting shorts tho  full report later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Don’t worry, the slabs are out to play. Be back with a report later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Don’t worry, the slabs are out to play. Be back with a report later
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it up homie #specklife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

‘‘Twas a fantastic day on the water caught around 100 between the both of us. Lots of 8.5” fish to sort through. 1” black shad gulp and 1/80th orange jig head ruled the day! Although some fish were taken on 1/32 and chartreuse pan assassin. 

Fish were stacked in 6-8fow in some weeds water temp was 44-45. Wound up keeping 26 from 9-11” had to be choosy with our location & boat position due to the crazy wind but it worked out. They were smoking it sitting still just sucking up that light jig as it fluttered around. Subtle twitches took some fish but dead stick was king! 

All in all I had a ball out there today! Especially since they were receptive to my preferred style of presentation. 

I wouldn’t go as far to say we smoked em but we sure put the smoke on some of them!

Edit: The last fish pictured there is a true hunchback stunted black Crappie. Had some serious shoulders on him and he was only 8 “ . 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> ‘‘Twas a fantastic day on the water caught around 100 between the both of us. Lots of 8.5” fish to sort through. 1” black shad gulp and 1/80th orange jig head ruled the day! Although some fish were taken on 1/32 and chartreuse pan assassin.
> 
> Fish were stacked in 6-8fow in some weeds water temp was 44-45. Wound up keeping 26 from 9-11” had to be choosy with our location & boat position due to the crazy wind but it worked out. They were smoking it sitting still just sucking up that light jig as it fluttered around. Subtle twitches took some fish but dead stick was king!
> 
> All in all I had a ball out there today! Especially since they were receptive to my preferred style of presentation.
> 
> I wouldn’t go as far to say we smoke em but we sure put the smoke on some of them!
> 
> Edit: The last fish pictured there is a true hunchback stunted black Crappie. Had some serious shoulders on him and he was only 8 “ .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Killing it!


----------



## set-the-drag

just got a new battery I think Sunday fun day is going down


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> just got a new battery I think Sunday fun day is going down


You need to get sick during the week one day and come visit  Tell them you got the China virus  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I want to I only got 2 weeks of vacation left I need to save it in case we go full lockdown. Then it will be 2 weeks of fishing


----------



## set-the-drag

What was the water temp


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> What was the water temp


44-45


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wow

Nice .......Nice  .............Very Nice! --Tim


----------



## bobberbucket

The temps sure took a dive! Looks like it’s going to rebound starting tomorrow thankfully. I wonder how the bite is gonna be today . 
I’m not sure if I’m gonna get out today id like to but I may have to stay home and do some adulting. For sure if I can get out I’ll be out! 

I’ve got this gut feeling I could be wrong tho. But I think this short lived temperature drop caused them to put the feed bag on up shallow. Today I’d be looking for them in 3-6 fow with some greenery. 

Best of luck to those headed out today hope y’all smack the fire out of them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Well BB,those are some "BEAUTY'S" !! Now if those were 'gill's I'd have to be in your "back pocket" trying to get some. LOL Great Pic's!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Well BB,those are some "BEAUTY'S" !! Now if those were 'gill's I'd have to be in your "back pocket" trying to get some. LOL Great Pic's!


Thanks!, The gills I haven’t seen or caught many of at all this year. I haven’t been to the usual spots where they coexist in numbers with my beloved crappie. 

I’ll probably take a peak at some of those areas this week if I trip over some I’ll shoot ya a pm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Took the one grandson to the bridge last night. He out fished me. He had 3 nice Crappie and I only had one. This morning he cleaned his first fish. I did lose a 4-5 lb cat at the shore because I forgot a net and a headlamp. Wind was definitely a pain for the first couple hours.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Thanks!, The gills I haven’t seen or caught many of at all this year. I haven’t been to the usual spots where they coexist in numbers with my beloved crappie.
> 
> I’ll probably take a peak at some of those areas this week if I trip over some I’ll shoot ya a pm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did get a redear yesterday, forgot to take a pic tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Gave it a try again tonight the bite was slow cought some crappie perch n gills all shorts except one big crappie that got off at shore.orange jig with a gulp minnow was the ticket.just a enjoyable evening out .


----------



## bobberbucket

Happy 1st actual day of SPRING! Little chilly at the moment but that fireball in the sky will warm things up. Those high 40s will feel like 60 out in the sunshine this afternoon. 

I’ll bet the bite starts to get good around noon with unobstructed sunshine and will be flat smoking this evening! 

I’m out of the speck game until tomorrow. I’m missing out on a couple great days but that’s alright I don’t really have the temperament for weekend fishing anyhow. 

I know any day next week I’m gonna be getting the call and I’ll be done fishing pretty much until December. I’m not gonna be too bummed about it tho I’ve already set a record this year will be my latest start. #winning 

I’m looking forward too seeing some fish porn today and reports! I hope y’all give e’m some sore jaws! Positive vibes & Lips on hooks boys!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Hey BB, Thank's for all of your post's this past winter and into Spring.I'm somewhat jealous of your energy,something that as you get older seem's to diminish but reading your post's does revive it for me with memories of yesteryear.I also do most if not all of my fishing now during the week and do the home work on the weekend's.Maybe one day we'll meet up and catch a couple.


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Hey Bud, the first day of Spring 2020 is on the 19th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 1st actual day of SPRING! Little chilly at the moment but that fireball in the sky will warm things up. Those high 40s will feel like 60 out in the sunshine this afternoon.
> 
> I’ll bet the bite starts to get good around noon with unobstructed sunshine and will be flat smoking this evening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m out of the speck game until tomorrow. I’m missing out on a couple great days but that’s alright I don’t really have the temperament for weekend fishing anyhow.
> 
> I know any day next week I’m gonna be getting the call and I’ll be done fishing pretty much until December. I’m not gonna be too bummed about it tho I’ve already set a record this year will be my latest start. #winning
> 
> I’m looking forward too seeing some fish porn today and reports! I hope y’all give e’m some sore jaws! Positive vibes & Lips on hooks boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Bud. I thought the first day of spring is March 19th, 2020 not the 15th.


bobberbucket said:


> Happy 1st actual day of SPRING! Little chilly at the moment but that fireball in the sky will warm things up. Those high 40s will feel like 60 out in the sunshine this afternoon.
> 
> I’ll bet the bite starts to get good around noon with unobstructed sunshine and will be flat smoking this evening!
> 
> I’m out of the speck game until tomorrow. I’m missing out on a couple great days but that’s alright I don’t really have the temperament for weekend fishing anyhow.
> 
> I know any day next week I’m gonna be getting the call and I’ll be done fishing pretty much until December. I’m not gonna be too bummed about it tho I’ve already set a record this year will be my latest start. #winning
> 
> I’m looking forward too seeing some fish porn today and reports! I hope y’all give e’m some sore jaws! Positive vibes & Lips on hooks boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LakeMaster

Hey Crankit. I’ll be at WB Today slaying some crappies today if you want to join me?


----------



## 82441

LakeMaster said:


> Hey Crankit. I’ll be at WB Today slaying some crappies today if you want to join me?


Heck yeah I’ll join ya. We will have some laughs for sure. Bring some gulp minnows and weighted bobbers. Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Heck yeah I’ll join ya. We will have some laughs for sure. Bring some gulp minnows and weighted bobbers. Lol


Looks like I was premature I must be slipping in my old age. Welcome back Stan I see you brought your lake lice sister with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Eventually contributing members are gonna get tired of you leeches trolling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Crankit said:


> Heck yeah I’ll join ya. We will have some laughs for sure. Bring some gulp minnows and weighted bobbers. Lol


I will PM you for the time buddy


----------



## King-Fish

bobberbucket said:


> Eventually contributing members are gonna get tired of you leeches trolling.
> I hope that you and others continue to contribute to helping others and showing pictures of fish. I love seeing all the pics of fish from neo lakes and the methods in which you catch them. I’m a big fan of crappie fishing but don’t get to get out as much these days so fires me up about em a bit lol. So thanks to you and all the others on this site that contribute!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Thanks BB and many others!


----------



## kit carson

Managed to jig me.up some toothy critters yesterday, one short of a limit. Alot of work to get them, really enjoy jigging with the vexilar and my ice gear.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Managed to jig me.up some toothy critters yesterday, one short of a limit. Alot of work to get them, really enjoy jigging with the vexilar and my ice gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Kit brother you are the man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

The best part is how Stan is now generating his own online support. I always think things can’t get any stranger and now they have...

sigh...


----------



## bobberbucket

Drink up Stan I know your thirsty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

nice fish kit, I passed your house Thursday and blew the horn on my way home from mosquito. killed the big gills but no keeper crappies, just shorts


----------



## kit carson

Thanks Dennis might head to.mosquito here in a little bit to see if the jig bite is on up there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> nice fish kit, I passed your house Thursday and blew the horn on my way home from mosquito. killed the big gills but no keeper crappies, just shorts


If you go into a dark room close your eyes and say “killed the big gills 3 times. “Brad will appear and kill you!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

no way, im afraid of dark rooms. kept enough for a meal but releashed 3 times what I kept. 8.0 to 9.5 was the average size plus dozens of 5 to 6 inchers which were returned to get bigger


----------



## set-the-drag

Welp all I got for now is gulp minnows and a flurry of jig heads. Waiting for the warm up mid day then the silver bullet will break water for the first time this year


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Welp all I got for now is gulp minnows and a flurry of jig heads. Waiting for the warm up mid day then the silver bullet will break water for the first time this year


That’s all ya need Do it up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Eventually contributing members are gonna get tired of you leeches trolling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Drink up Stan I know your thirsty!
> How was your ice fishing season, not very productive HUH Y’all should of listen to my predictions!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> I will PM you for the time buddy


Lol this dude replied to himself not realizing he wasn’t logged into the other account


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Thirsty Sunday lol picture of my truck just went and checked it out


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Thirsty Sunday lol picture of my truck just went and checked it out
> View attachment 347027
> View attachment 347029
> View attachment 347031
> View attachment 347027


Dayyyyuum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah it was all kinds of fun.. No offense to anyone but the only thing a ford truck did was break in half. Thing saved my ass! Figures I dump 2g into it and it gets destroyed. Story of my life


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm going to get a bigger truck dtw lol much bigger


----------



## joekacz

Little duct tape and some flat black primer good as new,maybe even better! If you walked away then it's all good,they make plenty of them to replace that one but there's only one you. Hope you feel alright.


----------



## set-the-drag

joekacz said:


> Little duct tape and some flat black primer good as new,maybe even better! If you walked away then it's all good,they make plenty of them to replace that one but there's only one you. Hope you feel alright.


Only one to walk away.... I'm getting short on the 9 lives. Broken many major bones almost lost my leg from a truck falling of a high lift and broke my neck. Dodged the reaper I think 7 in total. Scared the sh!+ out of me this time. Lol for once it wasn't my fault


----------



## joekacz

Stick to fishing SKINNY ICE,your having better luck at that. LOL LOL By the way if we ever meet I'll pass on any rides,just saying. LOL


----------



## 82441

Thanks LakeMaster for an enjoyable time at the lake. The crappies were hitting on live minnows on a slip bobber. Anywhere there was a tree in the water there was crappies in 4-6 FOW. Nothing picture worthy. A craps were small. All in all in was a picture perfect day to be outdoors. Hopefully this week we can get out and gets some fish porn for our friends


----------



## LakeMaster

Anytime Jim. Awesome time for sure


----------



## Steelheader88

Fished moggie east of clr in a wooden canoe, 1 bass, water was 47 degrees, had worms, waxies and gulp minnows, could not buy a bite, fished from 2 to 8 foot of water, saw some juvie eagles though. Hopefully others did better!


----------



## bobberbucket

Cold start but it’s gonna be short lived hopefully the fish warm up with the temps. Guess we will see I’ll have a report later & hopefully some fish porn. Best of luck to those headed out today as well. Lips on hooks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Slow going thus far but a few keepers in the mix


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Just picking at them the better fish want it SLOW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I hope if we go under a lockdown we can still take a boat out


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I hope if we go under a lockdown we can still take a boat out


X2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish are banging get e’m while it’s still legal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonen12

Plan on going after work!


----------



## bobberbucket

Pig patrol  Oink Oink the fat girls showed up !  plenty of fish porn to go around today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Bobber we might have to go so some crappie fishing, you could show this old guy how to fish for them open water style. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Bobber we might have to go so some crappie fishing, you could show this old guy how to fish for them open water style.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Cold open water crappie is the next best game to ice fishing! We can go give them some sore jaws anytime brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sounds like a plan

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Easy peasy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

You know it’s funny is when we’re icefishing we are looking for tungsten with a fast fall but come open water I am looking for light weight jig to give them that flutter flutter.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Now for the dirty details: Got out on the water with my buddy about 10:15 fished till 4:15. A little breeze going actually the definition of a good crappie chop but it was inconstant as it usually is when it’s helpful. 

Started off running past several places where we knew there were fish to be had to prospect a few other areas which wasn’t productive interesting yet unproductive. 

Made our way to a fishy location and had immediate action in 7fow fishing 3ft deep. It was slow tho and the fish wanted it slow. Noon when the water temp got to 47 degrees they went BANANAS for awhile! Before the warm up they preferred the 1” black shad gulp minnow on 1/80th jig with not much twitch the chop when available was enough. 

Afternoon they were wanting the “gentleman’s club special “ all the popping and twerkin you could dish out! We caught around 150 today 8-13” lots of sorting many 8-8.5” fish 

Kept 26 between 9-11.75 . 

Was a fun day out there got a batch of eaters caught and released some quality nice fish today that have wall hanger potential. 

Every fish over 12” went back to breed they were fat and full of eggs with great genetics!











































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

More people should be releasing the big ones for breeding stock, first ones to complain when all they do is catch dinks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> More people should be releasing the big ones for breeding stock, first ones to complain when all they do is catch dinks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Self imposed slot limits for me since the state won’t get off their backside and do it. 

It’s over 12 inches and it’s not going on the wall for me it’s going back in the drink 9 inches all the way up to 12 inch fish will go in the grease. You’re never going to catch a 16 or 19 or a 20 if you keep them all when they are 13. The 9 inch limits need to go away at lots of places and slot limits need to be everywhere IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaraspook

bobberbucket said:


> Fish are banging get e’m while it’s still legal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BB.......You're killing them! Keep it up, man.


----------



## durpdurp41

I made it out myself tonight from 5pm until dark. Got close to 60 crappie. Caught them in 4 to 6 feet of water 2.5 to 3 feet down. Gulp minnows on 1/64th ounce jig heads. Kept 10 between 9 and 11.5 inches after sorting through lots of small ones. When the wind blew the bite was definitely better. Great night to be out. Didn't take many pictures because I was too busy catching fish lol.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave, you need to go out on my boat with me soon. You are one of the few people that I know that can go without me having to do math to see if we would be over my boat's weight limit.


----------



## bobberbucket

Mild out there looking like it will get close to 50 today. Pressure still hanging right around 30 which I like. I’m hoping to get out today but I’m not sure yet . 

I’ve gotta make sure the wife doesn’t have any use for me today lol . In these crazy times we are living it’s probably best not to poke the bear and end up locked down with her angry. 

The fishing should be dang good today. I highly suggest anyone who’s able to get out go for it! 
find some weeds in 3-8 fow & go to town. Good luck out there lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

For my fellow locals stuffs getting weird!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm never going to get to crappie fish this year


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I'm never going to get to crappie fish this year


Yes you will! And you’ll learn to love those plastics too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm praying your right


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Might hit it here shortly, haven’t fished in a couple days... going through withdrawals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

went out this morning, this little cold snap sure put a binger on the bite. caught some crappie and gills, most fish in the 6 to 8 inch range but caught a few good ones. the drizzle and nw wind made it brutal in the boat. the big ones must have went deep, but never fear.....I will be back


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> went out this morning, this little cold snap sure put a binger on the bite. caught some crappie and gills, most fish in the 6 to 8 inch range but caught a few good ones. the drizzle and nw wind made it brutal in the boat. the big ones must have went deep, but never fear.....I will be back


I’ve heard 4 dismal reports from the area this morning counting yours. I think just ahead of and during the front that’s rolling in will have them back in action. The pressure has been too stable for too long you wait till that barometer starts dropping it will be gangbusters!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Now for the dirty details: Got out on the water with my buddy about 10:15 fished till 4:15. A little breeze going actually the definition of a good crappie chop but it was inconstant as it usually is when it’s helpful.
> 
> Started off running past several places where we knew there were fish to be had to prospect a few other areas which wasn’t productive interesting yet unproductive.
> 
> Made our way to a fishy location and had immediate action in 7fow fishing 3ft deep. It was slow tho and the fish wanted it slow. Noon when the water temp got to 47 degrees they went BANANAS for awhile! Before the warm up they preferred the 1” black shad gulp minnow on 1/80th jig with not much twitch the chop when available was enough.
> 
> Afternoon they were wanting the “gentleman’s club special “ all the popping and twerkin you could dish out! We caught around 150 today 8-13” lots of sorting many 8-8.5” fish
> 
> Kept 26 between 9-11.75 .
> 
> Was a fun day out there got a batch of eaters caught and released some quality nice fish today that have wall hanger potential.
> 
> Every fish over 12” went back to breed they were fat and full of eggs with great genetics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate you Dave!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Currently sitting at 1 perch, 1 crappie, 1 bass at the moment. Completely forgot to take pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I hate you Dave!


Good to see your still alive buddy I was wondering where you been! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Currently sitting at 1 perch, 1 crappie, 1 bass at the moment. Completely forgot to take pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know the rules


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> You know the rules
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Proof. No giants yet that’s for sure, gotta head out soon only been out for 30 mins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Proof. No giants yet that’s for sure, gotta head out soon only been out for 30 mins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 get um


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Good to see your still alive buddy I was wondering where you been!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been chained to a machine for the past two weeks, and it's been kicking my a$$! I'm waiting to be shut down and get some self quarantine time at the lake.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

It was much slower today than yesterday. Still got 25 crappie, 10 or so bass, a handful of gills, and 3 perch. Had to bust out some live minnows today. They outfished gulp 4 or 5 to one. Bring on the warm weather this weekend!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

durpdurp41 said:


> It was much slower today than yesterday. Still got 25 crappie, 10 or so bass, a handful of gills, and 3 perch. Had to bust out some live minnows today. They outfished gulp 4 or 5 to one. Bring on the warm weather this weekend!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You did a heck of a lot better than lots of other guys today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

bobberbucket said:


> You did a heck of a lot better than lots of other guys today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better to be lucky than good I guess!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

The next three days will b the time to hit it, come Saturday it will b about a thirty degree difference from Friday’s temps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

‘Tis another chilly start they may be a little shy first thing this morning. But it’s gonna warm up quickly I say buy noon they will really wanna dance! 

I’ll be on the water later this morning with a couple friends to see if we can’t dance a few into the basket. I’ll toss up a little fish porn if there is any & have a detailed report this evening. 

Best of luck to those headed out today positive vibes & lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Go gettum BB!! Tree cutting is waiting for you! LOL Good Fishing Today.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Go gettum BB!! Tree cutting is waiting for you! LOL Good Fishing Today.


No tree cutting for this guy that’s not my department. Only for disaster situations do I get involved in that. I leave that stuff to the true badasses. 
We won’t even look at anything over 12 ft off the ground in my sector. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

That's about 10' higher then I like getting involved with. LOL


----------



## snag

Went past moggie on way to Dumas meats and four guys on the pier and two boats out, be heading out shortly to WBranch for anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m
















Lots of smalls and searching thus far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

knew you would find em, gonna get after them tomorro


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit the bridge by Eddie's last night with one of the grandsons. It was slow between us we only caught 18 fish of which 9 were Crappie. Eight were between 10-12 inches. Not one on plastics, all fish were caught on a minnow about 3-4 ft down. Good news is I did out fish him, 11 to his 7 though we each had 4 keeper Crappie.


----------



## bobberbucket

Had a fun day on the water at portage with Nixmkt & Fish2win also Ran into cement569 at the ramp good to see you as well! 
I didn’t take many pictures because I was fishing too damn hard. The bite was pretty dang slow most of the fish were 8”ers. But there were some eaters in the mix. All fish came on plastics under a float 2.5-3.5 deep 

They were tight to cover in 3-7 fow water temp was 47 . Fish2win’s name is certainly fitting because he put on a clinic compared to us today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

Them Crappie must be hungry...They keep eat'in my Jerkbait while Bass fishing.


----------



## cement569

good to see you guys too, only fished from shore for about an hour. went to another spot found a few had too much crap to do today. but tomorrow will be different story, after this rain im thinking the biguns will be mighty hungry


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

durpdurp41 said:


> It was much slower today than yesterday. Still got 25 crappie, 10 or so bass, a handful of gills, and 3 perch. Had to bust out some live minnows today. They outfished gulp 4 or 5 to one. Bring on the warm weather this weekend!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Well hey brad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Well hey brad!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey friend

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Went out to Long Lake yesterday, didn't catch a thing, but it was a really nice time on the water. I made a nice chart of the western half of the lake, it's a very interesting body of water, kind of weird, really. I can't share my maps except on Garmin's website so I am taking some screenshots of key places and sharing them with anyone who wants them. So far I have only made a map of OSP and some of Long Lake but I'm going to be making more soon.


----------



## swone

OSP


----------



## walleyedave

bountyhunter said:


> should be there mon too. red lund .


You get out Monday? I am off until April--give me a call if you have an open seat-breakfast on me. David


----------



## Bprice1031

Made it out after work today when the rain started. Hit two lakes and only managed a small gill and a ditch pickle! I hate those things. Oh well, it was a wet one.


----------



## tim sapara

swone said:


> Went out to Long Lake yesterday, didn't catch a thing, but it was a really nice time on the water. I made a nice chart of the western half of the lake, it's a very interesting body of water, kind of weird, really. I can't share my maps except on Garmin's website so I am taking some screenshots of key places and sharing them with anyone who wants them. So far I have only made a map of OSP and some of Long Lake but I'm going to be making more soon.


Long lake? Where is long lake if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## allwayzfishin

snag said:


> Went past moggie on way to Dumas meats and four guys on the pier and two boats out, be heading out shortly to WBranch for anything.
> 
> I was one of them lol. The bite for me was slow today compared to yesterday’s 15 mins of glory before work. Only caught 1 grass pike today in 2hrs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Long lake is in summit county , part of the portage lakes


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> The fish don’t know that it’s raining.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been working in the wind and wet. Hard to muster the will to go after walking into warmth and sitting down for the first time. If I was fishing all day I wouldn't give a f


----------



## buckzye11

Put 10 of these under the knife from Long tonight! Not huge, but perfect eaters.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fellow panfish enthusiasts! Good news looks like it’s not gonna be as wet as originally projected today. The pressure took a slight drop yesterday but not enough to start any fire drills. 

I’ll bet there’s gonna be some fabulous fishing out there today! So if you get a chance GO! That water is gonna be jumping into the 50s at some lakes and that’s where the hottest action will be. 

I’m hoping to get out but I’m unsure if I have any obligations yet. If I get out it’s gonna be a last minute decision. Best of luck to those headed out today hoping to see some lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Back in the saddle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

You're going to have a full freezer of crappie by next week!


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> You're going to have a full freezer of crappie by next week!


Naaa I’m not in the keep all I can catch crowd. I’ve got a few filets put up for a rainy day most of the fish I catch go back in the drink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Wish more people had that attitude, good job

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Thinkin about headin out here soon. Work has been moved to every other day for me but still getting paid for every day like I’m there getting paid to fish doesn’t sound like a bad gig at allll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

What's that water temp looking like bobber


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some NICE 'gills!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> What's that water temp looking like bobber


45-47


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Those are some NICE 'gills!!!


I caught a couple nice ones on a little pink feather jig I had about 14” above my gulp. Had to take it off so they would leave me alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I caught a couple nice ones on a little pink feather jig I had about 14” above my gulp. Had to take it off so they would leave me alone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too me that sound's like a good problem to have.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Too me that sound's like a good problem to have.


I only have eyes for Crappie  there is not another fish in the lake that gets my attention like crappie. 
I wouldn’t get off of school of 10 inch Crappie to go catch a limit of walleye even if it was guaranteed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Easy now fella, lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I only have eyes for Crappie  there is not another fish in the lake that gets my attention like crappie.
> I wouldn’t get off of school of 10 inch Crappie to go catch a limit of walleye even if it was guaranteed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is great when you can target a species with success and still catch some bonus fish. It happen's with inland walleyes all the time. Especially casting baited jigs in weeds or structure. Makes for a full day.


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Wish more people had that attitude, good job
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I think it’s just a phase of life that lots of people go through. When they’re not very good at catching them they keep all they can catch. 
But once they get good enough to be sorta dangerous lots of folks me included keep less fish. Only fish thirsty rookies & weak fishermen keep piles of fish day after day after day. 
Sometimes I fish five days a week there ain’t no way in hell you’re going to catch me cleaning five limits a week even though I know I could maybe catch five limits a week. 

Ive had the pleasure of fishing with some of The Greatest pan Fisherman this state has to offer some dead some still alive. Not a single great stick that Ive met was a meat hog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Well said bobber, this time of year I try my very best to release as many big ones especially females swim again. Sometimes I am forced to bring one home that I know would not survive from.being hooked to deep. Everyone needs to do there part and protect are great resources.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Easy now fella, lmao
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I wasn’t kidding unless it was a school of 10” crappie vs a day smacking eyes in the frozen western basin that’s the only time I’d take eyes over crappie & if crappie could be caught out there like they are here I probably wouldn’t fish for eyes at all even in the basin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ve just been in a committed relationship with crappie since long before I married my wife. And she knew that going in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I wasn’t kidding unless it was a school of 10” crappie vs a day smacking eyes in the frozen western basin that’s the only time I’d take eyes over crappie & if crappie could be caught out there like they are here I probably wouldn’t fish for eyes at all even in the basin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The most important thing is that you enjoy what you're doing,nothing else matters. It's fishing!


----------



## cement569

hit plx this morning, started out at osp but the bite was slow.lots of dinks so went over to mud lake to a few old haunts I used to fish on the north end by the golf course, better grade of fish but some gills and a few ditch pickles mixed in. kept enough to get the skillet hot, mostley 9 to 11 inchers. caught about 6 big mommas full of eggs and they were sent on their way....all and all still a tough bite


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> hit plx this morning, started out at osp but the bite was slow.lots of dinks so went over to mud lake to a few old haunts I used to fish on the north end by the golf course, better grade of fish but some gills and a few ditch pickles mixed in. kept enough to get the skillet hot, mostley 9 to 11 inchers. caught about 6 big mommas full of eggs and they were sent on their way....all and all still a tough bite


Lake was busy like a Saturday in may! Saw lots of boats milling about. I think that far side must have had a decent bite going at one point there were six boats fishing stationary along there. 

Nice job hunting down some good ones! Thanks for tossing those big mommas back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’ve just been in a committed relationship with crappie since long before I married my wife. And she knew that going in!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If she knew it before she married you and still lets you go when you want, you got yourself a good woman there. She got any single sisters???????


----------



## bobberbucket

This rain might be just what the doctor ordered to get that bite really firing!  
I’m probably not gonna be out today tho. 

After the heavy rain stops I’ll bet the fish are hungry. The pressure finally took a drop under 30. 
I say those hungry males and maybe a couple big girls will be feeding 3-6 fow this warm rain is gonna run them right to the shallow weeds ,banks ,culverts & bridges. 

Most of the big girls I think will stay out a touch deeper 5-7fow along drops and weed lines. 
I’m sure some will be headed out after the rain best of luck to those who do I’ll be interested in the reports! Positive vibes & Lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> If she knew it before she married you and still lets you go when you want, you got yourself a good woman there. She got any single sisters???????


No sisters but she’s got some big burly brothers I might be able to hook ya up with  jk.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Bprice1031 said:


> If she knew it before she married you and still lets you go when you want, you got yourself a good woman there. She got any single sisters???????


Have I got a DEAL for you!!!Same qualities but a feeew more miles,great wife,46yrs. this year, mother and grandmother and can bread the heck out of fish plus a lot more that I can throw in.Does have her moment's though ,something I tend to look over and you will to. If interested call me at BR-549,HEEHAW!! I always tell her that she deserves better than me go ahead and find him,thought I'd give her a little help. Remember if you snooze you lose!! LOLLOLLOL


----------



## Eyes on te ice

Had a friend that that married a woman like that, she even caught his bait and cleaned the fish when he brought them home. I think it lasted about 6 months until the devorce.


----------



## c. j. stone

Eyes on te ice said:


> Had a friend that that married a woman like that, she even caught his bait and cleaned the fish when he brought them home. I think it lasted about 6 months until the devorce.


Did she also buy him a boat?
By the way, Dave, how can you take/post so many pics of the (same) fish!??LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> Did she also buy him a boat?
> By the way, Dave, how can you take/post so many pics of the (same) fish!??LOL


?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Tried the crappie late night last night at Nimi, nothing on glow jigs. Fished 4 spots in 2hrs. I hate getting skunked.


----------



## set-the-drag

allwayzfishin said:


> Tried the crappie late night last night at Nimi, nothing on glow jigs. Fished 4 spots in 2hrs. I hate getting skunked.


I think it's still a little cold for the night bite


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> No sisters but she’s got some big burly brothers I might be able to hook ya up with  jk.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean to tell me she has brothers, and they let you two get married?????
Now that's some funny stuff there.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> I think it's still a little cold for the night bite


Night bite has been on in a couple spots I know from shore, have yet to partake myself though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Got this chunker and a several crappie. Definitely a tough bite as I suspected it would be this evening. I’m not complaining though. Had to break out the tiny ugly stik just cause everything feels like a giant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Night bite has been on in a couple spots I know from shore, have yet to partake myself though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've found it hard to get a good bite till the water is in the 55 range. I do need to go give it a shot hopefully Sunday I hate the wind at night especially this time of year its like the fall brawl fishing


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> I've found it hard to get a good bite till the water is in the 55 range. I do need to go give it a shot hopefully Sunday I hate the wind at night especially this time of year its like the fall brawl fishing


If I’m fall brawling from shore I need wind, nights with wind is when I smack them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

True its just cold AF! The wind cuts through me even with heated coat something about the wind coming off the water makes it like a knife through whatever you ware especially if you aren't moving much


----------



## buckzye11

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> If I’m fall brawling from shore I need wind, nights with wind is when I smack them
> Me too, if you’re fishing bays/bridges and the wind is blowing into them, game on!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Got this chunker and a several crappie. Definitely a tough bite as I suspected it would be this evening. I’m not complaining though. Had to break out the tiny ugly stik just cause everything feels like a giant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 hit up a quarry and smashed um, 7-8 fow tubes and sexy tails, Shad poles... wind was crazy today


----------



## bountyhunter

that feeling you get from the wind,, is old age creeping in.


----------



## bobberbucket

Definitely a little nip in the air this morning feels like 19. They may be a little finicky today with the cold front and rising barometer. But I’ll bet if you come up with the right presentation they will get snapping! 

Im sitting this round out best of luck to those headed out today. Warm clothes, positive vibes & lips on hooks! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> hit up a quarry and smashed um, 7-8 fow tubes and sexy tails, Shad poles... wind was crazy today


Man you get after them everywhere.... I dig it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> Man you get after them everywhere.... I dig it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like catching but I like hunting and exploring diff waters a lot too! Hit me up sometime you wanna fish bobber, I’d love to share some techniques and spots sometime w ya!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> I like catching but I like hunting and exploring diff waters a lot too! Hit me up sometime you wanna fish bobber, I’d love to share some techniques and spots sometime w ya!


Sounds good! I’m always interested in different techniques And exploring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> hit up a quarry and smashed um, 7-8 fow tubes and sexy tails, Shad poles... wind was crazy today


THE quarry? Nice fish buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> THE quarry? Nice fish buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol you know the spot, only found most blacks, them monster whites seem to stay deeper


----------



## bobberbucket

Burrrrr! It’s nippy this morning! But it looks like that sunshine is coming in for at least a half a day of work today.  

It should be in the mid 40s this afternoon & hopefully the surface temps come up quick. 

If I were going today I’d probably wait till later and fish 11am-dark. I’d be looking for 4-6fow with some greenery. 

Using Little jigs 1/32-1/64 -1/80th -1/100 with 1” or less plastics. Or gold #6 thin wire hook and small live minnow about 2- 3.5ft under a float. 

Best of Luck to those headed out today positive vibes & lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Hey BB, Just a reminder that if you go out EARLY today take your SPUD BAR with you. LOL Man it's pretty nippley out there this morning. WHEW!!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey BB, Just a reminder that if you go out EARLY today take your SPUD BAR with you. LOL Man it's pretty nippley out there this morning. WHEW!!


LOL there’s probably some skim out there! Depending on how hard it’s gonna rain tomorrow i may just “shelter in place” until Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Look's like Thursday should be a BANNER DAY but if you can get out whenever those are BANNER DAY'S also.Have a GREAT DAY with your loved ones today and we're still gonna get together one day and do some 'gillies! Although I do like watching the float for crappie and the thump of a walleye or the tap of a perch. LOL


----------



## swone

I may head out today, but I don't like to go out on the weekend. I might just go up to Lakewood and see just how slow I can troll with an east wind at my back. I always promise myself I'm not going to go up there until it warms up a little, and every year I go up there three or four times before it gets warm enough because I kid myself that walleye are there in big numbers and that I can make them bite. I don't know if the fish are there or not, because I always see ridiculous marks (could be anything), but I am certain that I can't get them to bite!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I may head out today, but I don't like to go out on the weekend. I might just go up to Lakewood and see just how slow I can troll with an east wind at my back. I always promise myself I'm not going to go up there until it warms up a little, and every year I go up there three or four times before it gets warm enough because I kid myself that walleye are there in big numbers and that I can make them bite. I don't know if the fish are there or not, because I always see ridiculous marks (could be anything), but I am certain that I can't get them to bite!!!


Or you could go west..........................


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

What I should probably do is fix the pinhole leak in the top of my radiator so I stop looking like a steam engine every time I stop for more than two minutes, but that really doesn't sound fun, does it?


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> What I should probably do is fix the pinhole leak in the top of my radiator so I stop looking like a steam engine every time I stop for more than two minutes, but that really doesn't sound fun, does it?


just crack an egg and put it in your radiator


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Or just fix a small problem before it becomes a BIG problem. Just a thought.Had a friend put pepper in a radiator for that problem and it did plug the leak but I don't remember for how long.You could probably google some remedies for that.


----------



## swone

A new radiator isn't particularly expensive, but I am particularly thrifty! I have stopped leaks in the past (temporarily) with an egg, and pepper, but the only permanent solution I have ever found is Bars Stop Leak, I was just looking a parts website and it appears to be still available and works as well as ever from the reviews, so fingers crossed. What doesn't seem so promising is that the wind is supposed to be 15-20 knots out of the east this afternoon, so Lakewood is definitely not going to work, perhaps a lake with gin clear water.


----------



## swone

The really hard part is waiting for my daughter to wake up so we can make a plan of where to go, she's already on "summertime" schedule. I remember when I was 16 I always set my alarm clock for 10:45 in the summer so I could be up in time to have a bowl of cereal while I watched The Price is Right.


----------



## joekacz

Just checked some web cams for you and I think I would sorta forget about the Lakewood troll unless you got somebody to pick you up at the Rocky ramps.Water was rolling over the Bay Village dock with some authority and it's supposed to go stronger later but it's up to you .


----------



## swone

I will probably do my chores (hopefully not have to buy a radiator and break out the wrenches) then go to Nimisila later this afternoon and see about trying to find some crappie. I think Bobberbucket is right and the smart play will be to let it warm up first.


----------



## swone

Bars stop leak fixed it now I have to figure out where to fish


----------



## joekacz

Look's like the big lake is laying down but looked pretty stained. Glad you got the radiator fixed hope it lasts.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Bars stop leak fixed it now I have to figure out where to fish


Pick two lakes & flip a coin. That’s what I do sometimes. Best 2 out of 3 don’t leave it to one flip. Always stick with what the coin says!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Heard that it's not a bad way to pick a spouse. Hmmm... To much time on my hands,gotta get out! LOL


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Off to catch some fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Off to catch some fish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it up bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Think I'm going to roam around some shorelines


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Hot start


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

25 crappie and 10 bass later. No fish under 9”, biggest crappie at 13”... really hammered them today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Brother and I fished nimi this afternoon couldn't get a bite.went to a private pond and found the gills n perch all went back for a swim just a great day out


----------



## set-the-drag

I walked my ass off and was battered by wind everywhere I couldn't get anything to happen


----------



## buckzye11

He was showing dad how it’s done today! Proud feeling seeing him do it all by himself now, from baiting the hook to bringing them in and putting in the bucket! Really slow till around 6, then they just showed up hungry, we kept 18.


----------



## durpdurp41

Got out from 11am til 7 today with my dad and brother. Fishing didn't pick up until around 1 o'clock when the water warmed up. Weed edges in 4 to 6 feet of water is where we caught most of our fish. Gulp minnows on 1/64th ounce jigheads did most of the damage. Got some on minnows too. Easily got 150 fish between all the crappie, bluegill, bass, and 1 perch. It was a much bigger class of crappie today with a couple of fish Ohio's in the mix. Lots of 10+ inch fish. Beautiful day on the water.






























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

durpdurp41 said:


> Got out from 11am til 7 today with my dad and brother. Fishing didn't pick up until around 1 o'clock when the water warmed up. Weed edges in 4 to 6 feet of water is where we caught most of our fish. Gulp minnows on 1/64th ounce jigheads did most of the damage. Got some on minnows too. Easily got 150 fish between all the crappie, bluegill, bass, and 1 perch. It was a much bigger class of crappie today with a couple of fish Ohio's in the mix. Lots of 10+ inch fish too. Beautiful day on the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice work buddy! Glad to see you got into them as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

durpdurp41 said:


> Got out from 11am til 7 today with my dad and brother. Fishing didn't pick up until around 1 o'clock when the water warmed up. Weed edges in 4 to 6 feet of water is where we caught most of our fish. Gulp minnows on 1/64th ounce jigheads did most of the damage. Got some on minnows too. Easily got 150 fish between all the crappie, bluegill, bass, and 1 perch. It was a much bigger class of crappie today with a couple of fish Ohio's in the mix. Lots of 10+ inch fish too. Beautiful day on the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## set-the-drag

Lol everyone I see has pictures of calm water compared to the stuff I had. Jealous for sure


----------



## durpdurp41

Thanks for teaching me everything I know about crappie fishing! Lol  We'll have to get out and slay some fish together soon. 




IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Nice work buddy! Glad to see you got into them as well!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnJH

Went out to nimi for a couple hours and ended up with 14 keepers. Don’t know how deep the water was honestly. Probably 4-7 foot but was catching 1’ under a Bobber. Minnows and Bobby Garland itsy bitsy swimmers.


----------



## allwayzfishin

And here I am just getting back from Skeeter after 13hrs on the boat lol. Only caught two mediocre eyes and a nice largie. Try for crappie with all my go-to plastics including gulps. Nothing, and I was definitely in a spot where they were stacked. I still had a great time being quarantined out there. Played with the new Garmin and the ipilot. I love that spot lock. Best thing ever. Everyone I talked to didn’t catch a thing so I guess I did pretty good, lol but wish I had gone to portage lakes tho. Thought for sure those eyes would be a hittin. Water temp was 43 almost hitting 45 at times. Tough day out there.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

durpdurp41 said:


> Thanks for teaching me everything I know about crappie fishing! Lol  We'll have to get out and slay some fish together soon.


I work tomorrow and not again till the 6th cause “non-essential”.... so you know where to find me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

BB, lets get together this week and put a smackdown on. Back to the good ole Bigeyurk25/BB slayfests


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

DeWine ordered a “stay home order” effectively at 1159 Monday!


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> BB, lets get together this week and put a smackdown on. Back to the good ole Bigeyurk25/BB slayfests
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are absolutely getting out this week big little brother! It’s been too long! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Dang theres a bunch fish porn in here! 

I LOVE IT!

I shouldn’t have fallen asleep at 6:30 pm I missed out but it’s going great with my coffee this morning! Nice fish and great reports everyone!!!! 











It’s starting of a wet on but Its gonna dry up a little later on. I’ll probably wait till the rains close to done before I start off on today’s adventure. Best of luck to those headed out today positive vibes & lips on hooks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> DeWine ordered a “stay home order” effectively at 1159 Monday!


Good thing you don’t leave your moms basement as it is. To the rest of you, Fishing is allowed so get after it everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Good thing you don’t leave your moms basement as it is. To the rest of you, Fishing is allowed so get after it everyone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch out he’s going to log into his other account and vouch for himself !!!! his Fake Bud’s will be coming after you!  #facts

He’s not worth the attention   drink up Stan we know your thirsty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I blocked both his accounts so I only see him when someone quotes him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Good thing you don’t leave your moms basement as it is. To the rest of you, Fishing is allowed so get after it everyone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go ahead and violate the order. It doesn’t say Fishing is allowed! This is SERIOUS. When the park rangers or police fine y’all $500 for being defiant


IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Good thing you don’t leave your moms basement as it is. To the rest of you, Fishing is allowed so get after it everyone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


don’t cry about it.


----------



## swone

I went to Nimisila yesterday and caught a bunch of small gills but couldn’t get the crappie to bite. Nice to be on the water.


----------



## joekacz

Crankit said:


> Go ahead and violate the order. It doesn’t say Fishing is allowed! This is SERIOUS. When the park rangers or police fine y’all $500 for being defiant
> 
> don’t cry about it.


Just re-read the order in layman terms on Cleveland .com and read it twice,included in open was public park's and dock's although not mentioned on the same line they were under what's to remain open.Not gonna get into a pis....g contest with you but do yourself a favor and try reading the fact's provided by the Gov.It's tough enough out there w/o you making your assumption's and determination's.If I go and get stopped by the authorities then I'll deal with it then.


----------



## swone

They can have my fishing rod when they pry it from my cold, dead hands!!!


----------



## swone




----------



## 82441

I read it Bud before I posted. Here is what it says. Nothing mentioned about Docks


----------



## swone

Someone with better photoshop skills should put a fishing rod in that picture.


----------



## JohnJH

Crankit said:


> I read it Bud before I posted. Here is what it says. Nothing mentioned about Docks











This is straight off DeWines twitter account. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Don't you have a hotpocket you need to eat Stan? I think I hear your moms calling you to come take out the garbage.


----------



## tim sapara

I'm at work . We have been told its buisness as usual and all the companies we deal with are staying open. We ship copy machines. All our customers factories shops everything is still staying open unless your a service worker waiters most restaurant workers. Jobs like that are shut down everything else is remaining open if the choose. Machine shops factories offices etc. So why wouldn't you be able to fish. Use your head people. This order is nothing new! Just stay away from close contact and wash your hands! Stay safe everyone!


----------



## joekacz

Like I said your inability to read EVERYTHING is typical of naysayers.It's under airports,car rental's,dock's and public transit.I'm done with you,you BORE me.Your a "ghost reader" figure that one out.I see why you call your self crankit.


----------



## bobberbucket

He’s really just one sad individual with 2 accounts . One day he’s going end up on the outside with the rest of the trash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> I read it Bud before I posted. Here is what it says. Nothing mentioned about Docks


You’re just showing us your neighborhood playground is closed, can’t play on the slides, sorry for your loss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Raindrops on my windshield but I’m bound for the lake.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Little gill to start things off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Little gill to start things off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hate, hate hate.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman m Miller

Good job Bobber, Which Lake you at ?


----------



## crappiedude

I struggle to understand some people.
With an average IQ, an average education and an average reading comprehension everything the governor has said is pretty clear.
For those who come up a little short in some of these areas, the kind folks on OGF will quite freely guide the misguided to the knowledge and answers they seek.
If they still don't understand...well you guys tried and for some there is no hope.
Thank you BB for adding some fish porn and bringing this craziness back on track.


----------



## bobberbucket

Norman m Miller said:


> Good job Bobber, Which Lake you at ?


I’m fishing around the portage chain. To be specific Turkeyfoot at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

No need for teasing me while at work!!!


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm thinking abot going for the spawn bite this week... We will see!


----------



## bobberbucket

Well today was a struggle caught around 30 fish a mix of crappie,gills/ redear, bass, & perch. No monsters but a few keepers in the mix had I been keeping. 

Visibility was about 4 foot Water was stained & cold 44-46.8 was the warmest water I was in all day. 

Best action came from 4fow in the weeds fishing with a 1” black shad gulp minnow and red 80th jig under a float 6”-1.5” deep. Couldn’t really get a solid program going it was tough. 

I’d catch a few fish then it was like the Dead Sea then I change presentation just a little bit or just the depth a little bit & wack few more then they’d shut off and I’d have to change again. Did a lot of roaming around with basically the same results in multiple locations.

Still better than sitting on the couch waiting for mom and bring me a hot pocket!




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

This cold needs to be quarantined up north somewhere! Looks like it’s not even gonna be mid 40s until late afternoon guess it’s gonna be another chilly one in the boat. 

At least it’s not gonna be raining with the wind howling.  I’ve had enough cold wet beatings on the lake this year already. Even my buddy said yesterday He’s had enough of this weather too. 

Gonna explore some new spots today. Might not catch any fish today but I’ll gain some knowledge & eventually that knowledge will hopefully turn into catching fish. 

I’ve been putting exploring on the back burner lately and targeting places where 99.9% of the time know exactly where they are and what usually catches them. 

It doesn’t help my skill set to target places I’ve already figured out over and over. 

I’ll admit I’ve gotten a little lazy lately putting less effort into finding them & have been going after the low hanging fruit. Choosing the guaranteed bite over exploration stops today! Time for some much needed new scenery and maybe a new puzzle.

Planning on heading out late morning after it warms up some best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> This cold needs to be quarantined up north somewhere! Looks like it’s not even gonna be mid 40s until late afternoon guess it’s gonna be another chilly one in the boat.
> 
> At least it’s not gonna be raining with the wind howling.  I’ve had enough cold wet beatings on the lake this year already. Even my buddy said yesterday He’s had enough of this weather too.
> 
> Gonna explore some new spots today. Might not catch any fish today but I’ll gain some knowledge & eventually that knowledge will hopefully turn into catching fish.
> 
> I’ve been putting exploring on the back burner lately and targeting places where 99.9% of the time know exactly where they are and what usually catches them.
> 
> It doesn’t help my skill set to target places I’ve already figured out over and over.
> 
> I’ll admit I’ve gotten a little lazy lately putting less effort into finding them & have been going after the low hanging fruit. Choosing the guaranteed bite over exploration stops today! Time for some much needed new scenery and maybe a new puzzle.
> 
> Planning on heading out late morning after it warms up some best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pic's BB especially that one(you know which one).Old saying not heard very much anymore 'cause I just thought of it is"your better off catching no fish fishing than not catching any fish sitting at home".Have a skillful day of exploring and make sure to give us the GPS numbers later. LOL Good Luck.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Nice pic's BB especially that one(you know which one).Old saying not heard very much anymore 'cause I just thought of it is"your better off catching no fish fishing than not catching any fish sitting at home".Have a skillful day of exploring and make sure to give us the GPS numbers later. LOL Good Luck.


I like that saying I’m gonna start using it.Yeah that day looks even more extra special than it did yesterday! Sure looks like a BINGO kinda day! I’ll be sure to record some digits for ya if I run across anything BIG & GILLY.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The fish kept their social distance from us today. Got the SKUNK! Did lots of exploring saw some interesting stuff. Water temp was cold 44-45 lack of sunshine kept it that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Just curious,did you see other angler's out today as usual number's or less??


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Just curious,did you see other angler's out today as usual number's or less??


Saw more than the average Tuesday out on the water today. 


I was waiting for the police to come. 
like crankit was stating the other day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Saw some shoulder to shoulder bank fishing near a public boat ramp today. And the DNR rolled through funny nobody was even checked or bothered at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Thank's,crankit was probably in that group.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Thank's,crankit was probably in that group.


He doesn’t fish. 

Unless you count the parking lots at nimi. If you pull into C1 back into a space and flash your high beams 3x you’ll catch a crankit every time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Remind me NOT to go NIGHT fishing there!!


bobberbucket said:


> He doesn’t fish.
> 
> Unless you count the parking lots at nimi. If you pull into C1 back into a space and flash your high beams 3x you’ll catch a crankit every time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WHOA,WHOA,WHOA,don't take the like I posted as nothing more then I read your post,nothing ELSE!! LOL LOL


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Oh a little comedy still left in the world, great to see and thanks for a couple laughs guys


----------



## swone

It's funny, I have night fished at Nimi for a really long time and never a single incident, maybe I am just getting old. I went out today and got skunked as well, when I heard that bobber struck out I was thinking about going to another lake and I just went home early, it felt really cold on the water today, funny how it always feels warmer when the fish are biting!


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> He doesn’t fish.
> 
> Unless you count the parking lots at nimi. If you pull into C1 back into a space and flash your high beams 3x you’ll catch a crankit every time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just liked it. Take it any way you want.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I just liked it. Take it any way you want.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

a cold east northeast wind not only affects the fish but it also affects those trying to catch them. I stayed home today, wont go out again until the wind changes and the temps improve


----------



## crappieboo420

Fished nimi today for about an hour from shore ended with five perch and six gills. The perch were getting ready to drop some eggs . Fish were shallow and all caught on Bobby garland itty bits in 3 fow.


----------



## allwayzfishin

I have an open seat for Thursday or Friday if anyone wants to show me around portage lakes? I’m going regardless, I need to check out these lakes with side image technology. Plus I have zero panfish in the freezer.


----------



## Evinrude58

ALLwayz When you want to go Thursday and what you fishing for? I don't fish Portage much but am planning on fishing Thursday.

Oh just an FYI to Stan, I took a couple grandkids fishing today and we had a couple Stark Parks rangers and a Sheriff stop by just to ask the grandkids how the fishing was/ Not one of them said we couldn't be there or even checked my license. Fishing wasn't great but they caught some small gills and a cat. Hoping on getting out tomorrow but need to fix trailer lights first.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning panfish enthusiasts,- I see that it’s al little warmer this morning which is nice. The little rain that is falling out there will be over soon it looks like it might be a good day out there. Pressure is down under 30 I like it the fish might just have the feed bag on today probably be even better if we can get a little sunshine to boost the surface temps. 

I’ve got some adulting to do today & I’m not sure if I’ll get a chance to fish. But if I do you can bet I’ll have a report. 

Best of luck to those headed out today positive vibes & lips on hooks!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

58°, sunny, no wind. The big girls should move shallow for a fantastic late afternoon evening bite in my spot. I know where I’ll be located this evening. Porn to come later today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Got the call from my buddy the silver bullet will get wet for the first time this year after work. I cant wait hopefully them crappie are hungry


----------



## bdawg

I'll be out tomorrow. My dad was out last week at the Portage Lakes. He got some crappies and perch in 8 FOW, fishing about 3-4' down over a weed bed. This week, fishing the same spot, he got some big redears, but no crappie or perch!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Just got out here, they’re biting! First fish, time to smack them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Just got out here, they’re biting! First fish, time to smack them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go get em tiger!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Just got out here, they’re biting! First fish, time to smack them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Turned into a great day.That fish has some very nice color with the camera shot you took.


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Just got out here, they’re biting! First fish, time to smack them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That has to be close to twelve inches judging it next to your hand!


----------



## bobberbucket

BigEmoney is on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Evinrude58 said:


> ALLwayz When you want to go Thursday and what you fishing for? I don't fish Portage much but am planning on fishing Thursday.
> If I can go tomorrow, it’ll be in the afternoon. Haven’t caught a crappie yet this year so I’d like to find a nice lil fish fry somewhere. Lol. Mogadore isn’t giving up its bounty on artificials. I walked along the bank south of the handicap dock and casted at every tree laying in the water for 3hrs before work. Got the ole skunkaroo. Seen some bass cruising tho and they didn’t want Bobby’s or gulps or small twisters or hair jigs or marabou jigs. I don’t see anyone catch anything from boats or shore the whole time either.
> Oh just an FYI to Stan, I took a couple grandkids fishing today and we had a couple Stark Parks rangers and a Sheriff stop by just to ask the grandkids how the fishing was/ Not one of them said we couldn't be there or even checked my license. Fishing wasn't great but they caught some small gills and a cat. Hoping on getting out tomorrow but need to fix trailer lights first.


----------



## ltroyer

Had to clean yard instead of fishing.maybe 2morrow night


----------



## kevyallen

allwayzfishin said:


> I have an open seat for Thursday or Friday if anyone wants to show me around portage lakes? I’m going regardless, I need to check out these lakes with side image technology. Plus I have zero panfish in the freezer.


I would take you up on this offer, I have had some luck there in the past! I also have a 14 foot boat with a 20hp if you wanted to fish my boat!! I'm looking to target bluegill and crappie!


----------



## set-the-drag

ltroyer said:


> Had to clean yard instead of fishing.maybe 2morrow night


Lol I thought my dog was the cute one


----------



## ltroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Lol I thought my dog was the cute one


Lol he to spoiled! I love dogs


----------



## set-the-drag

Mine is as stinky as he looks and spoiled


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning Ladies & Ghent’s,- Today looks as FABULOUS as expected! Been watching the weather for several days and today sure looked the most fishy all week. 

The sunshine is gonna pour over the shallows this morning and set them on fire! Pressure is under 30 just how I like it. 

I say If you can locate them today they will likely cooperate I’ve gotta feeling it’s gonna be some epic pan fishing! 

No way am I not going today! I’ll be out on the water with a buddy later this morning to see if we can’t stumble onto some eaters. 
I’ll have a report this evening and maybe even a little fish porn throughout the day if I get lucky. 

Best of luck to those headed out today positive vibes & lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

It was tough to get the big girls goin, very surprised. Still ended around 30 crappie, but I was expecting far better than that honestly. Gulp seemed to outfish live minnows except for when it was really dead coming up to sunset. The few fish that would eat would only touch the minnow. Fished everything about a foot under float. I should be back out today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Think I’m heading to pyma today. First trip there this year. See what happens


----------



## bobberbucket

Slow but getting some


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Slow but getting some
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That damn boat again. I’m headed out in a few. I remember the days BB was a shore warrior


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Nice looking fish buddy, go gettum 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Really got to talk them into it but sticking some.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Nice Slab's!


----------



## durpdurp41

bobberbucket said:


> Really got to talk them into it but sticking some.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you're sticking some big ones. Keep up the good work!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Tried to get out but ended up talking to a lawyer for 2 hours rains coming I'm screwed


----------



## FlyFishRich

I stayed home as well today and did yard work and getting ready to start the grill up and pour a cold one lol....


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

My turn, BB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The rest of the story: Fished Portage launched at OSP and it was a zoo tons of trailers tons of people shore fishing. Water temp was 49-51 visibility 4.5ft 

Fishing was actually kinda tough we moved around a lot today trying to get a solid program going it was a bit of a struggle. The two of us boated less than a 100 fish 7-11.5” no monsters. 
We found them in 3-8fow most of the fish were pulled off docks and around sea walls. 
But we did get a couple in some weed beds. 

I was throwing my usual 1”black shad gulp and orang 80th jig under a float. Fish were caught fishing 12.5”-3ft deep you could coax them to come up and smack it but it wasn’t one after the other.
it was like we would catch 4 fish and they would shut off sometimes they wouldn’t turn back on so would move and find some more but the story was kinda the same catch a few then nothing move catch a few nothing. I caught 40 ish crappie and some gills 

Set them all free today as we usually don’t start keeping till we really start smacking them and that never happened today. Tfoot was rolling mid morning that was a bumpy ride. Was a nice day out there I might have even gotten a little sun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Got into some this evening. Ended with prob 15 crappie, 6 bass, 2 gills. Slower this evening but not bad. Fished 1” gulp about 2 feet under float in 4 feet of water holding to the weeds on the edge of a flat. Still waiting for BB to come back to the shore so I can show him up. This is my official invitation to him for a 1 vs 1 OGF shore crappie battle. I’ll be waiting BB, I’ll be waiting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Still waiting for BB to come back to the shore so I can show him up. This is my official invitation to him for a 1 vs 1 OGF shore crappie battle. I’ll be waiting BB, I’ll be waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Got into some this evening. Ended with prob 15 crappie, 6 bass, 2 gills. Slower this evening but not bad. Fished 1” gulp about 2 feet under float in 4 feet of water holding to the weeds on the edge of a flat. Still waiting for BB to come back to the shore so I can show him up. This is my official invitation to him for a 1 vs 1 OGF shore crappie battle. I’ll be waiting BB, I’ll be waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can we come and compete??


----------



## Fish2Win

Fished west branch today caught about 50 fish. We fished 3.5 of water 2’ ft under a float. 90% of our fish were on plastics. Water temp was 48-50 deg


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> Can we come and compete??


Bring it on buddy! Shore only! I’m sure your boy will whoop all of us, I’m just out for BB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

My brother and I hit nimi tonight tried a spot couldn't get anything going so we moved over by the bridge .it was slow till about dark then the crappie started to bite nothing heavy lots of little ones a few nice ones in the mix .kept about a half dozen just a nice evening out.


----------



## MICK FISH

allwayzfishin said:


> Think I’m heading to pyma today. First trip there this year. See what happens


Did you make it to Pyme? If so, how did you do. I took my boy to Lake Arthur in PA and got into them pretty good. Ton of smalls but did manage to keep some 10+ inchers for dinner tomorrow. Small red hook and Minnie casting over top of them in 15-16 fow and just a slow retrieve. No float.


----------



## MICK FISH

MICK FISH said:


> Did you make it to Pyme? If so, how did you do?
> View attachment 348601


I took one my boys (the one who always to go!) to Lake Arthur in PA tonight and got into them pretty good. Ton of smalls but did manage to keep some 10+ inchers for dinner tomorrow. Small red hook and Minnie casting over top of them in 15-16 fow and just a slow retrieve. No float.


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit the bridge by Eddie's Wednesday night with a grandson. Fishing was kind of slow. Ended up with 6 ten inch Crappie and Grandson got his PB Cat a 23 incher. Fixed the lights on my boat trailer Thursday morning and launched out of C-1 where I broke my lights again. We fished for about 4 hours and just couldn't find them. Ended up with catching 10 small Crappie.


----------



## c. j. stone

Qualifier-nearly everyone knows all this but...a few general, but well documented, observations! Days in early Spring like the one we had Thursday,(warmer than normal, plenty of sunshine), can be some of the most productive fishing days you can experience-especially for crappie(which this thread seems to be 95% about)! I actually observed guys shore fishing(and catching) at Mogadore, read, and heard other reports where they were pulling crappie, and I'm sure boaters also really had a good day. The common denominator that pulls crappie(and other species, as well) from colder, deeper waters at this time of year is a shallow, protected bay where the surface(and general overall temperature) is higher than the open waters. This warmer water means one thing-the availability(at least the "possibility") for Food! So, the point of this is, IF we get a warm, sunny day(wedged between the chilly temps, cold rain, overcast, dreary days), Get Out There(if you can!), and catch some crappie!(They will be waiting!)


----------



## allwayzfishin

Just got home. We got into them pretty good after dark. Crappie bite was slow with I think 17 keepers. 15fow outside of the spawning areas. Walleye were doing the dance and bay rats with white bellies caught all fish. We got rained on all night but it was fun to tangle with some nice fish on light tackle.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning folks ,- it sure looks like another fabulous crappie fishing day! I’m probably not gonna make it out today I’ve got some time consuming stuff to do. But if by chance I get out I’ll have a report.

Looks like I went to bed too early with all the fish porn that rolled in! Nice fish everyone!!!

ICD we are doing some fishing together soon but no competition. I don’t want to break you little heart. 

Best of luck to those headed out today. Positive vibes & lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 348627
> Just got home. We got into them pretty good after dark. Crappie bite was slow with I think 17 keepers. 15fow outside of the spawning areas. Walleye were doing the dance and bay rats with white bellies caught all fish. We got rained on all night but it was fun to tangle with some nice fish on light tackle.


Nice(as usual)! Curious, any perch after dark??


----------



## bobberbucket

Got a chance to sneak out the tanks wanna play today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Nice!


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning folks ,- it sure looks like another fabulous crappie fishing day! I’m probably not gonna make it out today I’ve got some time consuming stuff to do. But if by chance I get out I’ll have a report.
> 
> Looks like I went to bed too early with all the fish porn that rolled in! Nice fish everyone!!!
> 
> ICD we are doing some fishing together soon but no competition. I don’t want to break you little heart.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today. Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You always say that "probably not going out today!" Then you start posting those same tired old pics! So I'm going out from shore with a couple of my "marabou magics" for a while to a couple spots just to see for myself!! Will update this post a little later.
Update-No(new) pics or stories, just "smalls" for me today! Maybe next trip?


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> You always say that "probably not going out today!" Then you start posting those same tired old pics! So I'm going out from shore with a couple of my "marabou magics" for a while to a couple spots just to see for myself!! Will update this post a little later.


Those are new fish and new pictures adjust your eyes. Better yet go catch some and show us some pictures 
& not that ancient striper or 15 inch black crappie from Wingfoot. How about some new pictures and some new stories from you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Having to sort some shorts but were picking up some eats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

c. j. stone said:


> Nice(as usual)! Curious, any perch after dark??


No perch at night. Just eyes.


----------



## bountyhunter

Hey, looks like you,ve been in my pond.lol


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NOW that's what I'm talkin' about! It's a beauty.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

About to head out with the lady, hopefully pics to come later!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I hear BB got put into quarantine on here so I’ll be taking over as the primary porn producer till he’s back April 4th. Keep an eye out, I’ll try to get out with him this next week and still be able to supply y’all with some of his action!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I hear BB got put into quarantine on here so I’ll be taking over as the primary porn producer till he’s back April 4th. Keep an eye out, I’ll try to get out with him this next week and still be able to supply y’all with some of his action!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are we under Marshall Law now??


----------



## swone

Marshall law?


----------



## swone

Martial law.


----------



## c. j. stone

c. j. stone said:


> You always say that "probably not going out today!" Then you start posting those same tired old pics! So I'm going out from shore with a couple of my "marabou magics" for a while to a couple spots just to see for myself!! Will update this post a little later.


ALL SMALLS(Gills and craps)!


----------



## set-the-drag

I got out for a few hrs shore blasted some spots got a bunch of little gills and couple small crap. The water was active shad hitting the top like crazy


----------



## Bass knuckles

Them fish was eating this eve, fished from 4-8, 5-10 fow on a drop off.. all plastics were working 3’ off float...


----------



## set-the-drag

I hate you


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Them fish was eating this eve, fished from 4-8, 5-10 fow on a drop off.. all plastics were working 3’ off float...


Nice work my man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

You guys inspired me to get out there and flex my crappie muscles. Bobby garland plastics got er done. I fished the "old" program too long. I "was" getting fish in 8fow 6 feet under the bobber......They were no longer there.....I eventually got the message after I wasted half the day scootin' around. All the fish were piled up in 4fow in a VERY small area.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

flyphisherman said:


> You guys inspired me to get out there and flex my crappie muscles. Bobby garland plastics got er done. I fished the "old" program too long. I "was" getting fish in 8fow 6 feet under the bobber......They were no longer there.....I eventually got the message after I wasted half the day scootin' around. All the fish were piled up in 4fow in a VERY small area.
> 
> View attachment 348867


Niceeeee work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

flyphisherman said:


> You guys inspired me to get out there and flex my crappie muscles. Bobby garland plastics got er done. I fished the "old" program too long. I "was" getting fish in 8fow 6 feet under the bobber......They were no longer there.....I eventually got the message after I wasted half the day scootin' around. All the fish were piled up in 4fow in a VERY small area.
> 
> View attachment 348867


Wait are you out now?


----------



## set-the-drag

Is Mark's bait still selling minnows?


----------



## kit carson

Yes he is

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Is Mark's bait still selling minnows?


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Yesterday didn’t go as planned with the lady. Given it a go today with my buddy, we will find some fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Go get them tiger! Keep a eye on the sky its supposed to get hairy


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm pissed I did just take my boat yesterday and stayed after dark I think I would've cleaned up


----------



## flyphisherman

set-the-drag said:


> Wait are you out now?


No...... my pic is from yesterday. 
Today I'm consoling my poor pooch. She's not a fan of the thunder or the rain. I'm not either. It's dumping buckets here.


----------



## set-the-drag

Had a blot hit behind my house at like 5a sounded like a damn howlezer and shook he hell out of the house. I passed out on my couch my girl and the dog were in bed she said my boy jumped like 2' in the air. I went into the bedroom and they both looked relieved I was there. It was a good one ive seen lightning hit trees a few times and once it was probably only 500' from me as a storm rolled on use at pymi. I swear you can feel it coming. But this morning was loudest I've heard. My girls friend that lives a few miles away said it shook there house and woke them up. I'm sure anyone living in the Russell/Newberry area knows what I'm talking about I sleep through storms but that boom was big!


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Yesterday didn’t go as planned with the lady. Given it a go today with my buddy, we will find some fish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You all wet yet? I looked at the radar and I thought against going today.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

First fish goes out to Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> First fish goes out to Joe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Second fish better go out to me!  You bring the waders today? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

durpdurp41 said:


> Second fish better go out to me!  You bring the waders today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yessir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> First fish goes out to Joe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank's Much. That is one nice 'gill!! Stay dry out there. Give a shout out to BB if your near him.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> Thank's Much. That is one nice 'gill!! Stay dry out there. Give a shout out to BB if your near him.


I am not, but I know he can still read posts so I’m sure he saw that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> First fish goes out to Joe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a handful!


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> First fish goes out to Joe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That has to be at least a 13 inch redear. I've seen the size of your hands!


----------



## surfnturf

If you hunt night crawlers, get outside 
They’re all up


----------



## crappieboo420

If any of you guys are looking for rocket bobbers, the last 2 days Walmart on Arlington have been stocking the shelves. Got all these for 6 bucks. The dummies are setting out a bag of six bobbers with the barcode for one single bobber. Time to load up


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit the bridge by Eddie's Saturday 4ish and stayed till about 10. Ended up keeping eight 9-10 inch Crappie. Had to sort thru a lot of 4-8 inchers. Seen some really nice 13 plus ones caught. The two guys who caught the most Crappie used plastics but of course I forgot my plastics tacklebox.


----------



## joekacz

Good luck to all of you PLX angler's today.Up north here in the bubble(Independence)we got hammered with heavy rain last night along with flood warnings.Looked like you got it earlier during the day.Hopefully it stayed somewhat fishable anyway you'll catch more then me sitting on the recliner.LOL How did I do BB!! No weather report's just use your brain's and stay safe.Word's of wisdom; I've never heard of any fish going on a diet,they eat everyday at some period.That's my usual response to "are they biting". LOL


----------



## flyphisherman

I got out for a few after the rains subsided. Found this funny lookin' crappie


----------



## flyphisherman

It was ROWDY out there today. It was mostly dinks.....with just a couple decent fish thrown in. I had to break out the chartreuse to cut through the stain.

Finesse casting in that wind was interesting.


----------



## Fish2Win

Fished the Plx today in that crazy wind. Caught about 80 fish but only kept 10 for dinner. Water temp was 54 where I was at and fished 2’ ft deep in 5’ water.


----------



## cement569

it was good talking to you for a minute today. hit that other spot on my way home over on west res. better grade of fish, crappie and redears. caught about 30 could have kept at least 15. got run off by the wind almost blew my skinny butt off the dock


----------



## Fish2Win

Sh


cement569 said:


> it was good talking to you for a minute today. hit that other spot on my way home over on west res. better grade of fish, crappie and redears. caught about 30 could have kept at least 15. got run off by the wind almost blew my skinny butt off the dock



I should of went with you lol.


----------



## JohnJH

Fished at nimi from 3-dark. Started really slow but moved around the bay a couple times and finally got into them. Everything came on a minnow 1’ under a bobber in the back of a bay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

"Tis the Season" fit's this PERFECTLY.Not many report's,had to be a lot of clean up goin' on.These warm/cold front's do cause a lot of havoc and destruction.The mighty Cuyahoga's bank were gone and I'm pretty sure you down south of here got the same.Lost power for a couple hrs. but no big deal compared to some of the pic's on the news.Hope you all have a great day of S/D fishing today.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Time to head out and join durpdurp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Looks like the end of the week could shape up nicely fingers crossed. Getting sick of not being on my boat


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Durpdurp and myself hit it today for a couple hours. 1” gulp about 1.5 feet under bobber in 4-5 feet of water. Between the 2 of us, somewhere around 80+ crappies with a few gills. Had to do some weeding here and there but every few fish you’d snag a couple good ones in a row. All in all a chilly yet productive day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Durpdurp and myself hit it today for a couple hours. 1” gulp about 1.5 feet under bobber in 4-5 feet of water. Between the 2 of us, somewhere around 80+ crappies with a few gills. Had to do some weeding here and there but every few fish you’d snag a couple good ones in a row. All in all a chilly yet productive day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good fishing with you today big man. I had a blast even though it was cold and windy. Here's the only pictures that I took today. I had to include one of the many dinks that we caught 






























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

durpdurp41 said:


> Good fishing with you today big man. I had a blast even though it was cold and windy. Here's the only pictures that I took today. I had to include one of the many dinks that we caught
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I don’t discriminate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

A couple of NICE 'gills! What are those with all of those spot's all over them?? LOL. Nice catch for a crapp day.


----------



## durpdurp41

joekacz said:


> A couple of NICE 'gills! What are those with all of those spot's all over them?? LOL. Nice catch for a crapp day.


I love when the weather gets a little bit nasty. The fish still eat. It's just harder to find them sometimes. The cold and wind just keeps the masses of people away in my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Hit a pond after work tonight the bite was slow a Gill and a few perch.heres the biggest.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

durpdurp41 said:


> I love when the weather gets a little bit nasty. The fish still eat. It's just harder to find them sometimes. The cold and wind just keeps the masses of people away in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Off to the lake. Gonna try a new lake, stay tuned


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Off to the lake. Gonna try a new lake, stay tuned
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be anxiously awaiting your report

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Good luck IHD

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Can’t upload anymore pics for the month sadly so
Update: first crappie has been found


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

To bad about the pic's,it would of hit me a lot harder if it was one of them big 'gillies. LOL Have a safe day out there and enjoy.


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Can’t upload anymore pics for the month sadly so
> Update: first crappie has been found
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait there is a photo upload limit


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Wait there is a photo upload limit


Apparently so, I post too many fish per tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Never knew that maybe its a iPhone thing? How'd you fair today planning on Friday evening/night. New trolling motor should be here after work so I should be golden


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Ended up with 9 crappie and 1 white perch. Wasn’t the day I was looking for. Nothing real big, just okay fish. Fished 1 inch gulp on a white jig 2-3 feet under a bobber. The only nice thing was that it was not the same place I’ve been fishing and was still able to find a few. Missed a lot of bites as well. That being said, I’ll be back where I normally am tomorrow lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Never knew that maybe its a iPhone thing? How'd you fair today planning on Friday evening/night. New trolling motor should be here after work so I should be golden


Don’t need a boat to catch fish right now just fyi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

My G spot requires a boat unfortunately


----------



## swone

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Apparently so, I post too many fish per tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


straight baller, just sayin


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

swone said:


> straight baller, just sayin


Just realized it’s a new month today. More pics to come later today when I get back after it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Well I’m up to 12 crappie on the evening. Biggest is 7”... nothing picture worthy yet but I think I’ll start getting a few here soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnJH

Only one fish so far for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

JohnJH said:


> Only one fish so far for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better than any of mine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Proof that I am catching lol still nothin good, up to 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Proof that I am catching lol still nothin good, up to 15
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that picture was from last year......


----------



## Fish2Win

I’ve waited 10 yrs for my daughter to ask me to go fishing. We loaded up all the gear in hopes of getting her first fish Ohio crappie. She said she wanted to go home and on the last cast she hit this 13” 1/4 crappie. Proud daddy day. Both my kids landed crappie over 13” this week. I love this coronavirus quarantine stuff because it’s more time with my kids.


----------



## kit carson

Great way to spend the day good job

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

way to go kids, show ol dad how its done. now its time for pops to get that 17 plus hes looking for. more than sure theres a few out there


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Final tally, 29 crappie, 4 gills. Only 6 over 10”, but after the first lake I tried where I caught 10 4-5” ones I am content with how I ended at a new spot on the season.









Just realized I didn’t take any crappie pics besides the first. It was beautiful out and the fish were biting so I guess Joe, that guy is for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Nice job ice... Nice job!


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Final tally, 29 crappie, 4 gills. Only 6 over 10”, but after the first lake I tried where I caught 10 4-5” ones I am content with how I ended at a new spot on the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just realized I didn’t take any crappie pics besides the first. It was beautiful out and the fish were biting so I guess Joe, that guy is for you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the great pic,sight for sore eyes. Looks like the tail is starting to get a little ragged,kinda early, what do you think?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> Thanks for the great pic,sight for sore eyes. Looks like the tail is starting to get a little ragged,kinda early, what do you think?


Definitely beat up, no doubt there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I’ll be em route to the lake in about 2 hours for the evening, pope rack is closed, I gotta go find some jars of gulp, prob just head out to marks bait before I go to PLX. Chartreuse gulp was the money yesterday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polebender

Fish2Win said:


> I’ve waited 10 yrs for my daughter to ask me to go fishing. We loaded up all the gear in hopes of getting her first fish Ohio crappie. She said she wanted to go home and on the last cast she hit this 13” 1/4 crappie. Proud daddy day. Both my kids landed crappie over 13” this week. I love this coronavirus quarantine stuff because it’s more time with my kids.


Great looking slabs! Congrats to your children! Great job!


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit the bridge by Eddie's Tuesday night, ended up with 10 Crappie between 9 and 13 inch also a 24 inch Cat. Did throw back about 25 shorts. Wednesday night took a grandson and a granddaughter to the bridge. Granddaughter caught the most fish but mine were bigger. We ended up with 9 keepers between 9 and 12 inches. Left earlier than I normally would because she got cold. Both nights the best was a minnow 18 inches under a bobber with a really slow retrieve.


----------



## set-the-drag

I can't wait to get out tomorrow and Saturday. Boat is all ready and batteries charged and lights ready to attract them slabbies baby whooooooo!


----------



## kit carson

I can't wait either hitting the big water saturday and Sunday, jigging up some nice fat walleye

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

kit, you sure have been giving the walleye hell lately, don't be afraid to send your ol budy a picture or 2....go gettum bro.


----------



## kit carson

Sure will bud

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

kit carson said:


> I can't wait either hitting the big water saturday and Sunday, jigging up some nice fat walleye
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Last year spoiled us we cant bring ourselves to make the trip to jig when in a few months it will be great times out of cleveland. I'm in crappie mode! No perch means I gotta get some crappie on ice. Not only that but spring crappie are the best tasting fish to me it's an obsession


----------



## flyphisherman

Quality Quarantine Fishing today.....the gills were really fired up.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Well this evening didn’t quite go as planned for me but a couple buddies got some around 13-14”. I ended at 5 crappie, 1 gill, 3 perch. Nothing really picture worthy but a great evening out. I can feel my face radiating after all that sun... I’ll get thwm tomorrow with the lady, should get some giants gills, some bass and perch. Taking the day off of the crappies but I’ll be back for them on a night expedition tomorrow night. Should have plenty of good ole porn coming tommorrow. Nice work to those who got into them today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

Much slower today than it has been. Fished not too far from IHD. Got close to 100 fish total between the crappie, perch, and gills. Took over 6 hours to pull our fish. Most of the bigger fish were DEEP up in the weeds. Had to fish in little pockets. Gulp minnows started off hot but died down to absolutely nothing. Had to switch over to live bait. Most of the crappie were 10"+ which was awesome. A lot of the perch were small but ended up with 6 over 8". Biggest crappie was just short of 14" (Which I didn't take a picture of). Good thing I brought some sunscreen. Definitely needed it today 
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

durpdurp41 said:


> Much slower today than it has been. Fished not too from IHD. Got close to 100 fish total between the crappie, perch, and gills. Took over 6 hours to pull our fish. Most of the bigger fish were DEEP up in the weeds. Had to fish in little pockets. Gulp minnows started off hot but died down to absolutely nothing. Had to switch over to live bait. Most of the crappie were 10"+ which was awesome. A lot of the perch were small but ended up with 6 over 8". Biggest crappie was just short of 14" (Which I didn't take a picture of). Good thing I brought some sunscreen. Definitely needed it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice work buddy! That damn giant lay down was my nemesis today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I can't wait


----------



## joekacz

WHERE IS BOBBERBUCKET?!!?


----------



## Bprice1031

joekacz said:


> WHERE IS BOBBERBUCKET?!!?


----------



## Fish2Win

He’s in timeout I heard till tomorrow.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> WHERE IS BOBBERBUCKET?!!?


I announced he’s in OGF quarantine last week Joe! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I announced he’s in OGF quarantine last week Joe!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey I'm old, I tend to forget thing's but I didn't forget the BB. It will be good to read his post's again.


----------



## set-the-drag

Ice you going out today?


----------



## cement569

went out earlier to some spots I have been catching them, bite is tough. should have used my head, high pressure north northwest wind and blue bird skies. 2 fish in 2 hours might pick up this evening....I hope


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Ice you going out today?


Should be headed out shortly with the girlfriend for a bit. I’ll be at skeeter later chasing giants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Looking for them big girls rolling around!! Debating on where I'm going might just hit ladue but Idk yet want to go to skito but don't want to deal with the masses


----------



## kit carson

Buddy just left there said the bite sucked today

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Change of plans, girlfriends idea of going on a walk beats out fishing, so I won’t be out till about dark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Change of plans, girlfriends idea of going on a walk beats out fishing, so I won’t be out till about dark
> Just park further away from the lake and walk there. 2 birds 1 stone my friend lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Lol I fish so much I gotta give in from time to time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Lol I fish so much I gotta give in from time to time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My girlfriend is trying to get me to go cuz I'm driving her crazy! Wish granted tonight and tomorrow


----------



## Bass knuckles

Lil fish porn for y’all, 2 days ago I fished and it was tuff bite, crappi fished and end up with 10 or so ditch pickles 1 perch, today was much better mixed basket, took a pic and tossed back to the homestead, nice day out there other then that wind last few days. Fish on!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Lil fish porn for y’all, 2 days ago I fished and it was tuff bite, crappi fished and end up with 10 or so ditch pickles 1 perch, today was much better mixed basket, took a pic and tossed back to the homestead, nice day out there other then that wind last few days. Fish on!


Nice work buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Just picked up the first one, let it begin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Just picked up the first one, let it begin!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U wading or causeway?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> U wading or causeway?


Not wading, I’m around lol. I’m up to 4 crappie, 2 bullhead lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Didn’t go as planned yet again, 6 crappie, 2 bullhead. Called it a night at 12:30. Was slow for sure, missed a couple others. Very nice out regardless. I’ll get my mojo back here in the few days, I’m not worried!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning all you panfish fanatics!, - Let me start off by saying THANK YOU for all the fish porn and reports while I was in exile! Excellent stuff guys!

Today looks pretty darn good pressure is a touch over 30 they might start out a little sluggish but I’ll bet they really start firing good around noon. This evening should be solid gold! . I’m doing some things around the house today since my time has finally come and I’ll be returning too work Monday.. 

I’ve got a lot of fish porn in my exile collection that I’ll throw up here in a little bit. I had some really good days since I’ve been gone would’ve loved to share it with y’all real time but that’s life. Here’s a teaser

































Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!

Edit: Fishing is gonna be fine as Melissa Mack out there today!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfnturf

2292AE60-22E9-4822-8AFE-36EDC5B6ACB7




__
surfnturf


__
Apr 4, 2020


__
1






Welcome back
I sorted thru 30 crappie yesterday to take home 6 fish 11”+
A lot more wind than forcast


----------



## bobberbucket

surfnturf said:


> 2292AE60-22E9-4822-8AFE-36EDC5B6ACB7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> surfnturf
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 4, 2020
> 
> 
> __
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back
> I sorted thru 30 crappie yesterday to take home 6 fish 11”+
> A lot more wind than forcast


Nice job! That wind was ridiculous I had white caps around my waders at portage yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning all you panfish fanatics!, - Let me start off by saying THANK YOU for all the fish porn and reports while I was in exile! Excellent stuff guys!
> 
> Today looks pretty darn good pressure is a touch over 30 they might start out a little sluggish but I’ll bet they really start firing good around noon. This evening should be solid gold! . I’m doing some things around the house today since my time has finally come and I’ll be returning too work Monday..
> 
> I’ve got a lot of fish porn in my exile collection that I’ll throw up here in a little bit. I had some really good days since I’ve been gone would’ve loved to share it with y’all real time but that’s life. Here’s a teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome Back BB!! Had to rub my eye's a little to make sure that I was seeing what I was seeing.Glad to hear that you have work to go back to and those crappies are also I would bet.LOL Stay safe out there.


----------



## ltroyer

I'll be out today working some ponds over on public land today.hopfully the big gills n crappie r hungry


----------



## bobberbucket

Round one More to follow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Few more recents and some turtles defying the governors order.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtandleaves

nice pics BB. Those are some toad bluegills! Slabs are nice too. Good job


----------



## cement569

welcome back dave, now get back to work. don't worry I will do my best to keep the fish company in your absence....lol


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> welcome back dave, now get back to work. don't worry I will do my best to keep the fish company in your absence....lol


Given the circumstances with the virus closing my normal summer weekend activities I may do some warm water fishing this year. Maybe some weekends or weekdays after work since I can’t run off to my camper every weekend right now. 

But I’m sure you’ll keep them in good company while I’m out slaving for the man. I’ll try and catch up with them when I can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Fished ladue yesterday found crappie went through 5 dozen minnows ton of little guys got 8 keepers most the keepers came off the minnow 2' under the bobby


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Girlfriend said she want to go hang up the hammock today so I said I have a perfect spot for that on the side of the lake! I should be out today! Thought I wasn’t gonna be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Girlfriend said she want to go hang up the hammock today so I said I have a perfect spot for that on the side of the lake! I should be out today! Thought I wasn’t gonna be
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be out today also. Send me text if you can't get on them and I'll let you know if I found them or not.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Lake ward bound stay tuned


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Chaunc we would all appreciate you doing something here instead of admitting he’s a troll, I’m sure all the likes on this comment will back me up! Sincerely, all of OGF
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve decided to retire from being a moderator here. Been doing it for quite a while. Time for me to move on. Check with Kagee for help.


----------



## swone

You guys really buoy my spirits, thanks for all the positive posts and information. I haven't been out for crappie for a minute but I might try again soon. Wildwood was full of good looking marks on the screen but as usual in early spring in Cleveland, I couldn't get anything going. I'm thinking you guys have the right idea and I should focus on crappie and gills until the water hits 50 in Cleveland, then it is on like popcorn.


----------



## swone

chaunc said:


> I’ve decided to retire from being a moderator here. Been doing it for quite a while. Time for me to move on. Check with Kagee for help.


Thanks for all you have done, you are appreciated. It's an unenviable job but I have always been treated fairly on here.


----------



## bobberbucket

chaunc said:


> I’ve decided to retire from being a moderator here. Been doing it for quite a while. Time for me to move on. Check with Kagee for help.


Best of luck in your retirement. Thank you for all the work you’ve done here! I can’t say I’ll miss you in my inbox tho . Good luck and good fishing i hope you’ll continue to share with us here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit the bridge yet again last night. Caught a lot of small crappie and ended up with only 6 keepers in 4 hours, they were 10-12 inchers. After the water went flat about 10pm they shut off. Not sure need to look at the weather to decide on if I will go tonight or tomorrow. Welcome back BB. So who wants to go fishing? I already know who doesn't go.


----------



## joekacz

chaunc said:


> I’ve decided to retire from being a moderator here. Been doing it for quite a while. Time for me to move on. Check with Kagee for help.


You cost me money a few year's back when we use to get ice.You let me try your Ion Auger just north of Imagination Station on Mosquito and I'll tell you that was the best $500 I ever spent,never regretted it.Thank's for your dedication to a "thankless job",been there done it,30+ year's of labor negotiation's.Good Luck.


----------



## bountyhunter

thanks chaunc you,ve helped us all. I remember a outing at linda,s years back. you gave me my first bottle of crappie nibbles.


----------



## ltroyer

Well we tried a few ponds out today .very slow day cought around 20 gills few nice ones and some bass all went back for another day just a nice day out forgot my phone when I got a few big ones so I don't have pics


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning,- I see it’s gonna be overcast and a little cooler today pressure hasn’t moved much still a touch over 30. Conditions look right for a banner day of panfish pursuit! 

They will be feeding very heavily in 3-6fow today. NOT A DOUBT IN MY MIND. So if you have time today GO! 

Unfortunately I won’t be making an appearance at the lake today. I’ll be around the house taking care of some honey do list type stuff. Which is what I did all day yesterday. Back to work tomorrow hopefully I’ll still be able to get time to pitch some jigs here and there. 

Best of luck to those headed out today. Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Lake ward bound bot wise today for species that aren’t my expertise but we shall see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Lake ward bound bot wise today for species that aren’t my expertise but we shall see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man your never outta bed this early! Who are you and what have you done with the sleepy giant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Man your never outta bed this early! Who are you and what have you done with the sleepy giant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, was in bed by 8:30 last night, I’m geared up and ready to roll for some of your ditch pickles. If it’s slow, crappies are the back up plan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Haha, was in bed by 8:30 last night, I’m geared up and ready to roll for some of your ditch pickles. If it’s slow, crappies are the back up plan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 “Ditch pickles” Say it ain’t so. Are you on something do we need an intervention?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> “Ditch pickles” Say it ain’t so. Are you on something do we need an intervention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol talk to my brother and father. Their idea. I’m fishin regardless so I’m content


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I forgot that you were related to avid pursuers of the highly coveted green carp. Do it up bro!  at least you know those dang things will eat anything & are easy to catch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> I forgot that you were related to avid pursuers of the highly coveted green carp. Do it up bro!  at least you know those dang things will eat anything & are easy to catch!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never understood the fascination with Ditchpickles any more than in Europe people love to catch buglemouth bass! What I love about America is that it somehow turned into an entire industry and lifestyle. And if you decide to harvest some for the musty meat, you are a pariah. No offense to anyone that enjoys bass, I just don't like the taste once they get over about 14". Unless they are blackened.


----------



## joekacz

A 12" through the ice is very edible but it has to be a largemouth,smallmouth NO WAY. IMHO


----------



## ltroyer

Tuff morning at nimi we got there just before day break found some crappie but quit biting a half hour later all shorts and got into a few gills same story.pretty chilly but good to get out


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit the bridge again with grandson last night. Fishing was slow, we ended up with only 4 keepers in 3.5 hours.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Off to smack the slabs with bass knuckles, beauty of a day! Gonna be a slay fest, stay tuned y’all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Off to smack the slabs with bass knuckles, beauty of a day! Gonna be a slay fest, stay tuned y’all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries mate BB is working ,they'll be plenty out there for you! LOL


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> I forgot that you were related to avid pursuers of the highly coveted green carp. Do it up bro!  at least you know those dang things will eat anything & are easy to catch!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He fished for a total of 2 hours out of the 7 they were on the lake. and He pouted the other 5 hours... BUTTTT he did talk to me, so i think I am off the "wrote off and dead to me list" so that is a plus!


----------



## set-the-drag

Waiting till about 3 then gonna go try to find more feesh


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

It’s a slay fest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Final basket. Threw back a few, fish were hot for a bit. Girlfriend requested some for dinner so there will be a finished product later on. Caught on gulp, Bobby garlands, and hairjigs. Some fish no bobber at all some fishing about 2-3 feet under float. All in all a great day with bass knuckles. ALOT of sun today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> He fished for a total of 2 hours out of the 7 they were on the lake. and He pouted the other 5 hours... BUTTTT he did talk to me, so i think I am off the "wrote off and dead to me list" so that is a plus!


I feel like the three of us could have a fun day! We should try to make that happen sometime!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Got out for a few hours today, managed some gills and nice perch still milking, a ten inch gill gave a nice fight on ultralight. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> I feel like the three of us could have a fun day! We should try to make that happen sometime!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime, them crappi wldnt know where to hide, I know you just got back to work but if you can make a trip out I’m more then down!


----------



## Bass knuckles

Nice job snag, Gill looks nice


snag said:


> Got out for a few hours today, managed some gills and nice perch still milking, a ten inch gill gave a nice fight on ultralight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich

Nice job snag......Rich


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Finished product, homemade tarter, mashed potatoes, and asparagus. I think this is what they call eaten good in the neighborhood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Caught a chunker 13.5 dickin around. Had a few big hits and one other small guy trolling was super surprised! And it made a delicious long awaited crappie burrito!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Anytime, them crappi wldnt know where to hide, I know you just got back to work but if you can make a trip out I’m more then down!


This is going to happen! Soon as I can catch a break in the work nonsense. I’ll call E and we can figure it out! I feel like there would be A LOT of sore speckled jaws!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

snag said:


> Got out for a few hours today, managed some gills and nice perch still milking, a ten inch gill gave a nice fight on ultralight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got a pickle in there?


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> This is going to happen! Soon as I can catch a break in the work nonsense. I’ll call E and we can figure it out! I feel like there would be A LOT of sore speckled jaws!
> 
> ya I know who will have sore jaws.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE


----------



## bobberbucket

I know the governor put a stop to elective surgeries an all So you have to wait.....But are you at least still shaving your legs in the meantime?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> I know the governor put a stop to elective surgeries an all So you have to wait.....But are you at least still shaving your legs in the meantime?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya big E respond to bobber!


----------



## snag

set-the-drag said:


> You got a pickle in there?


Lol yeah I like my green pickles early in the year. I help thin the lake out with a few.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> I know the governor put a stop to elective surgeries an all So you have to wait.....But are you at least still shaving your legs in the meantime?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaaha


----------



## set-the-drag

Alright boys it's on I'm officially on vacation for at least the next week possibly longer depending on what happens with the virus it's time to do some crappy pounding


----------



## REEL GRIP

set-the-drag said:


> Alright boys it's on I'm officially on vacation for at least the next week possibly longer depending on what happens with the virus it's time to do some crappy pounding


Couldn't ask for a better time of year.


----------



## set-the-drag

I know!


----------



## ltroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Alright boys it's on I'm officially on vacation for at least the next week possibly longer depending on what happens with the virus it's time to do some crappy pounding


Same here work till Thurs then off all next week.itll be nice getting paid to fish


----------



## set-the-drag

ltroyer said:


> Same here work till Thurs then off all next week.itll be nice getting paid to fish


I heard that! Right when my bosses were telling me I started smiling the both (brothers) said. Your just gonna fish this whole time aren't you! I sad F yeah! Hahaha


----------



## set-the-drag

Any drywallers looking for work you can come sand and skim coat my walls while I'm fishing lol


----------



## set-the-drag

This afternoon looks fishy


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Been at it for a while. Prob somewhere around 30 crappie. Chartreuse gulp on a chartreuse jighead 2 feet under bobber


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Baited up heading out gonna give it hell till 10p or so


----------



## swone

I got my mud knives and a fresh bucket of super lightweight, I will have all the walls coated when you get home, where did you put my check?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Got into a few nice largemouth and crappies today. No pics but did film for polar fishing co on YouTube. Should have a video out soon feel free to subscribe so you don’t miss it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Got into a few nice largemouth and crappies today. No pics but did film for polar fishing co on YouTube. Should have a video out soon feel free to subscribe so you don’t miss it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpbNJDkqdb7EsDVueebwayQ 

If you’re going to plug your channel at least provide a link. Boy I swear I got to teach you everything


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpbNJDkqdb7EsDVueebwayQ
> 
> If you’re going to plug your channel at least provide a link. Boy I swear I got to teach you everything
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Long day in the sun, I’m scorched and burnt. But I’m headed back out now after more crappie, I’ll try to get pics of these ones for y’all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

swone said:


> I got my mud knives and a fresh bucket of super lightweight, I will have all the walls coated when you get home, where did you put my check?


I want durabond quick set! Don't be cheap on me now


----------



## set-the-drag

Stupid cat took one of my weapons I'm so mad


----------



## set-the-drag

This was the second pos to hit my lure. Cats are the racoon of the water. Scumbags!


----------



## swone

Per our psychic contract, I am using 45 to tape everything and fill all the big gaps, then super lightweight on top, easier to sand. I'm just waiting for the 45 to set before I begin my second coat. That's a really pretty channel cat, my least favorite way to catch them is through the ice, I always think I'm about to catch my first walleye through the ice at Nimisila and surprise, here's Mr. Whiskers.


----------



## kit carson

Do they stock walleye in nimisila

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Do they stock walleye in nimisila
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Used to, may be a few left in there but not many if at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Do they stock walleye in nimisila
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Yes they are there. I’m not sure of the current stocking situation. But they used to stock it annually with fry and leftover fingerlings. Not really worth targeting them there unless your into hunting ghosts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

bobberbucket said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpbNJDkqdb7EsDVueebwayQ
> 
> If you’re going to plug your channel at least provide a link. Boy I swear I got to teach you everything
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

Weather sucks....No fishin today


----------



## joekacz

Gonna be a"bit nippley Russ" out there today! You probably wouldn't have to worry about S/D today. Got a mix of rain,snow and ice pellet's here in Independence.


----------



## Fish2Win

With my new mask design it’s keeping the boats away just


----------



## swone

I used to have a pretty good pattern for walleye at the Nimisila but it only worked in the fall and I probably caught a walleye half the times that I tried. I would get them around the humps at night with vibees and catch just tons of crappie. I haven’t tried it in years


----------



## kit carson

Might have to give it a try if we get ice next winter, always looking for new places 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

fish2win, im pretty sure that is known as the skid mark mask, make no stink about that


----------



## set-the-drag

Tomorrow is go! I smell feesh


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Been on a hiatus really, got laid off on Tuesday evening. Fished boat on Wednesday and haven’t been on here much. I’ll be skeeter bound tomorrow evening for my bday. We will see how she goes, I’ll get on something, just depends on how hot it’ll be...

P.S. new video coming out on polar fishing co tomorrow evening, bass and crappies, make sure to subscribe so you don’t miss it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Been on a hiatus really, got laid off on Tuesday evening. Fished boat on Wednesday and haven’t been on here much. I’ll be skeeter bound tomorrow evening for my bday. We will see how she goes, I’ll get on something, just depends on how hot it’ll be...
> 
> P.S. new video coming out on polar fishing co tomorrow evening, bass and crappies, make sure to subscribe so you don’t miss it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Been on a hiatus really, got laid off on Tuesday evening. Fished boat on Wednesday and haven’t been on here much. I’ll be skeeter bound tomorrow evening for my bday. We will see how she goes, I’ll get on something, just depends on how hot it’ll be...
> 
> P.S. new video coming out on polar fishing co tomorrow evening, bass and crappies, make sure to subscribe so you don’t miss it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday IHD!


----------



## swone

Hope you get on them for your birthday IHD!


----------



## durpdurp41

I'm itching to see some reports on here. It's killing me having to be at work all weekend, especially now that the weather is better. Good luck to you guys and girls that make it out. Happy Easter everyone. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

4 at the moment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

Favorite crappie song of all time. Thanks for reminding me bobber!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> 4 at the moment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice fish my friend. I'm jealous. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> 4 at the moment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU IHD! WAY TO GO!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Portage Lakes Bass and Crappie April 2020 




Check it out guys. Give us a like and subscribe if you can! The quicker we grow the more content we can get out, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Portage Lakes Bass and Crappie April 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out guys. Give us a like and subscribe if you can! The quicker we grow the more content we can get out, thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a very enjoyable episode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

durpdurp41 said:


> Favorite crappie song of all time. Thanks for reminding me bobber!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


 
I listened to that like four times in a row and then made my wife listen to it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

My brother ,father in law and I hit nimi tonight.it was a slow start then it picked up till about 730 then it died . Crappie came on a gold hook and minnow under a bobber in the shallows.found gills to using hair jigs and waxys in the Lilly pads.kept around a dozen crappie and a few gills.great evening out I'll post pictures in the morning


----------



## Evinrude58

Spent a couple hours at the bridge. Eddie's got lucky those trees didn't take out the bait shop. We ended up with only four Crappie between 10 and 13 inches.


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Portage Lakes Bass and Crappie April 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out guys. Give us a like and subscribe if you can! The quicker we grow the more content we can get out, thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoyed the crappie in the video. Nice job.


----------



## ltroyer

Cleaned the crappie this morning .one female in the batch with eggs


----------



## bobberbucket

Boys this weather looks like trash this week! But there’s a silver lining. The ugly weather should quell the masses and I’m sure the fluctuation will have an effect on the bite. Those who lack the knowledge and don’t put in the effort will struggle. 

A certain breed of fishermen a type that I identify most closely with will be ripping lips this week. And without all the spectators to trip over. I’ve got no horse in this race as I’ll be stuck at work dark to dark. 

I really wish I could be out there magical things happen this time of year especially when it’s nasssty. 

Looking forward to seeing some fish porn & reports from the “Dedicated dozen “ 

Only 250 more days till I’m back to marathon fishing I’m ready! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migr9fish

Lake Milton slabs


----------



## Fish2Win

Nice fish!!


----------



## Migr9fish

Thanks


----------



## set-the-drag

Late post got 9 11"+ Saturday evening at ladue. Was surprised the quality but weeded through smalls was out from 7-1a so that tells you all you need to know. Quart freezer bag 3/4 full was what I got... Better than nothing!


----------



## bobberbucket

Migr9fish said:


> View attachment 351641
> View attachment 351643
> View attachment 351645
> View attachment 351647
> View attachment 351649
> View attachment 351651
> View attachment 351645
> View attachment 351649
> View attachment 351651
> Lake Milton slabs


’S  That’s some high quality fish porn! I’d pay for a subscription to that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Migr9fish said:


> View attachment 351641
> View attachment 351643
> View attachment 351645
> View attachment 351647
> View attachment 351649
> View attachment 351651
> View attachment 351645
> View attachment 351649
> View attachment 351651
> Lake Milton slabs


 Good job !!! Those are some big crappies


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Good job !!! Those are some big crappies


Yet again, mods he still exists, we would’ve been long gone if it was one of us regulars. I really don’t understand how y’all decide who stays and goes but ok then. Very frustrating. Not causing issues, just disappointed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Anybody been doing anything on skito? Thinking about going Thursday or something or might just go pikin on ladueski


----------



## Migr9fish

Last couple of time at mosquito have been slow


----------



## set-the-drag

I didn't expect anything fantastic with this crappie lol weather. I'm just going to go cast for the toothy critters along the shore. Might give them a taste test finally


----------



## 82441

Skeeter has been producing some decent craps. You have to wade to get em. Minnows on a gold hook works the best!! Not to many dinks. Wade at the state park


----------



## set-the-drag

I'll probably just go to ladue. Never know might get a rouge eye now that the spawn is wrapped up I'll try for pike for a while and troll for a while. Don't know till you try right!


----------



## 82441

I’m heading back tomorrow with some OGF’ers. State park bite is on!


----------



## Fish2Win

Crankit said:


> I’m heading back tomorrow with some OGF’ers. State park bite is on!



Report back and let me know how ya do!! Take some pics also if ya don’t mind. Really want to get out there. Maybe we’ll meet up. Tight lines


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> I’m heading back tomorrow with some OGF’ers. State park bite is on!


Lake master and you I’m sure will really get it done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

This here is one funky lookin crappie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migr9fish

Nice crappie with teeth


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Migr9fish said:


> Nice crappie with teeth


Definitely some weird mutated crappie, no doubt it’s a black crappie though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Lake master and you I’m sure will really get it done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro I’m a decent stick!! If we team up we’ll smash em


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> Bro I’m a decent stick!! If we team up we’ll smash em


Please do meet up with him! He will prob take you to his secret spot he calls his “honey hole”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> This here is one funky lookin crappie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NOW, why would you keep a short nosed gar??You may want to pass it off as a crappie but it's NOT!! LOL Nice catch and darn good on a sandwich!


----------



## Migr9fish

Portage lakes?


----------



## Fish2Win

Migr9fish said:


> Nice crappie with teeth


why did you keep that 10” walleye?? Aquarium stocking? Anyway great job on it .


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> why did you keep that 10” walleye?? Aquarium stocking? Anyway great job on it .


Believe it or not that’s a 16” walleye, just extremely skinny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I will guess Nimisila


----------



## Searay

Squito 3 1/2 hrs. south of causeway NW corner 18" walleye, 10" crappie, 2 perch total length 8", SW winds snow and cold... 4pm till 7:30pm ... Walleye on worm bottom, crappie and perch minnie bottom 8ft. seem to work!


----------



## Girthline

Skeeto yesterday


----------



## Girthline

Girthline said:


> View attachment 352123
> View attachment 352121
> Skeeto yesterday


Me and my son went.


----------



## flyphisherman

I like that first pic a lot......good angle and perspective....looks like some good fishing too


----------



## Camo tow

Girthline said:


> View attachment 352123
> View attachment 352121
> Skeeto yesterday


Nice work, glad your back


----------



## set-the-drag

Girthline said:


> Me and my son went.


Good job Marcus! You limit out?


----------



## kit carson

My daughter sent me this picture if a huge musky that was supposedly caught ar lake Milton. Anyone hear about this?









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> My daughter sent me this picture if a huge musky that was supposedly caught ar lake Milton. Anyone hear about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I came across that post yesterday or the day before on a Milton Facebook page. Definitely a giant and claimed to be from Milton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Girthline said:


> View attachment 352123
> View attachment 352121
> Skeeto yesterday


Based on what I’ve heard about you and how you fish mentor lagoons, I’m guessing you were fishing up in the preserve?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

went out yesterday to plx to some spots ive been getting some fish. not even a bite, so on the way home I stopped at north res. down by the boat ramp and bridge where I caught some crappie a few years ago. they were there alright just mostly 6 to 8 inchers. fished until it started snowing lots of dinks maybe 3 or 4 keepers, gonna park my rod and reel until this weather straightens out way too many fronts comming through, p.s froze my but off


----------



## brad crappie

Captain Markus needs to fish crappie tournaments he is real good!!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

To catch some crappies or not, haven’t been put in a week for crappies, I feel like I owe it to y’all, the crappies, and myself to go catch a few LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> To catch some crappies or not, haven’t been put in a week for crappies, I feel like I owe it to y’all, the crappies, and myself to go catch a few LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're waiting...............................................


----------



## durpdurp41

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> To catch some crappies or not, haven’t been put in a week for crappies, I feel like I owe it to y’all, the crappies, and myself to go catch a few LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just catch some already...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> To catch some crappies or not, haven’t been put in a week for crappies, I feel like I owe it to y’all, the crappies, and myself to go catch a few LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go get em tiger! To cold for me today. Going tomorrow


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Go get em tiger! To cold for me today. Going tomorrow


Colder tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> To catch some crappies or not, haven’t been put in a week for crappies, I feel like I owe it to y’all, the crappies, and myself to go catch a few LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet Markus is crushing them while your coach surfing.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> I bet Markus is crushing them while your coach surfing.


Lol yessir you know it. BB put you up to this, off to the water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Lol yessir you know it. BB put you up to this, off to the water
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BB is not involved BB is busy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Not in my neck otw at least that's what I saw. Froze my balls off clearing down trees at my and my buddies yesterday didn't feel like being out there today I was out a few times and screw that i was out from 10a to 10p yesterday. My bones are still cold haha F getting old it sucks such a freeze baby now


----------



## set-the-drag

You got it today ice I'm shift change tomorrow afternoon. Might even get minnows and hit my night spot and go for crappie. I want a pike or eye first. Gonna work on that till dark most likely


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

1 measly bluegill, wind and snow both going nuts. Went to a lake I rarely fish, that being Virginia Kendall. There’s a bunch of crappie in there but wind was making it damn near impossible to cast. So tough to cast, the cast I had the bluegill on I was in the tree and said screw it and let it be to see if I could get one. So here’s a pic of the rare flying gill. Only native to Virginia Kendall










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Well this weather screwed my plans. No fishing till Saturday


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Well this weather screwed my plans. No fishing till Saturday


You know still eat when it’s snowing...... Sometimes a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Dude you know I'm a freeze baby I can't muster the will to go lol was outside for 20 minutes and said no way. I woke up to 3" of hell this morning it took the wind out the sails


----------



## set-the-drag

11mph wind on open water is not my cup of tea


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Dude you know I'm a freeze baby I can't muster the will to go lol was outside for 20 minutes and said no way. I woke up to 3" of hell this morning it took the wind out the sails




















Woke up to this drive 20 minutes south no snow. It was cold all day tho that sunshine was nice but the breeze had a nasty bite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

The windy app saying gust up to 23 at ladue........ No haha


----------



## flyphisherman

Surf's up dude! 
It was WINDY
All the jigging action was provided compliments of mother nature


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

flyphisherman said:


> Surf's up dude!
> It was WINDY
> All the jigging action was provided compliments of mother nature


Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

Took my new boat out tonight on her maiden voyage. Put a pretty good beat down on a bunch of dinks, mostly bluegill. Caught close to 100 fish. Got a couple different species of fish including my beloved crappie. There was no real pattern to them. They were anywhere from 2 feet of water all the way down to 10 feet. I'd catch one in one spot and then catch a few more where I caught the first one. Everything was caught on gulp minnows and released for another day. I included a pic of the first fish on the boat. It happened to be about a 3.5" bluegill lol. I wish this weather would stabilize but it is what it is. I'll take the beautiful night that it was tonight.





































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

durpdurp41 said:


> Took my new boat out tonight on her maiden voyage. Put a pretty good beat down on a bunch of dinks, mostly bluegill. Caught close to 100 fish. Got a couple different species of fish including my beloved crappie. There was no real pattern to them. They were anywhere from 2 feet of water all the way down to 10 feet. I'd catch one in one spot and then catch a few more where I caught the first one. Everything was caught on gulp minnows and released for another day. I included a pic of the first fish on the boat. It happened to be about a 3.5" bluegill lol. I wish this weather would stabilize but it is what it is. I'll take the beautiful night that it was tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Least that bobber was going down!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

durpdurp41 said:


> Took my new boat out tonight on her maiden voyage. Put a pretty good beat down on a bunch of dinks, mostly bluegill. Caught close to 100 fish. Got a couple different species of fish including my beloved crappie. There was no real pattern to them. They were anywhere from 2 feet of water all the way down to 10 feet. I'd catch one in one spot and then catch a few more where I caught the first one. Everything was caught on gulp minnows and released for another day. I included a pic of the first fish on the boat. It happened to be about a 3.5" bluegill lol. I wish this weather would stabilize but it is what it is. I'll take the beautiful night that it was tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice work buddy! Got out this evening for some largies. Ended with 13 on the chatter bait. Ended up throwing gulp around as well and managed 5 big ole redear and 1 9” perch in like the 20 casts I took. Didn’t take any pics, girlfriend was in hammock so was busy talkin and forgot to take pics. Next time. Nick work durp! Bass knuckles, you end up getting on any after I talked to you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Nice work buddy! Got out this evening for some largies. Ended with 13 on the chatter bait. Ended up throwing gulp around as well and managed 5 big ole redear and 1 9” perch in like the 20 casts I took. Didn’t take any pics, girlfriend was in hammock so was busy talkin and forgot to take pics. Next time. Nick work durp! Bass knuckles, you end up getting on any after I talked to you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice work yourself. It sounds like you cleaned up. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Nice work buddy! Got out this evening for some largies. Ended with 13 on the chatter bait. Ended up throwing gulp around as well and managed 5 big ole redear and 1 9” perch in like the 20 casts I took. Didn’t take any pics, girlfriend was in hammock so was busy talkin and forgot to take pics. Next time. Nick work durp! Bass knuckles, you end up getting on any after I talked to you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was slow but yeah we got on, back down to that windy end!


----------



## Lucky311

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Nice work buddy! Got out this evening for some largies. Ended with 13 on the chatter bait. Ended up throwing gulp around as well and managed 5 big ole redear and 1 9” perch in like the 20 casts I took. Didn’t take any pics, girlfriend was in hammock so was busy talkin and forgot to take pics. Next time. Nick work durp! Bass knuckles, you end up getting on any after I talked to you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


13 largemouth Bass?


----------



## set-the-drag

Hit ladue yesterday evening didn't get a bite till dusk ended up with 6 medium crappie for the fryer


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Lucky311 said:


> 13 largemouth Bass?


Yup, all on chatter bait. Most along the warmer rocky shores. Only caught 1 away from the rocks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I think I’m gonna hit it tomorrow back after my crappie friends. Ain’t been to the PLX area in like 2 weeks. Been messing around with other things and I haven’t been focusing much on my priorities! Lol. 47 tomorrow is a little chilly but I think I can find something somewhere. Got a few spots in mind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Just cuz it cold and windy don't mean they ain't hungry and shallow!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

ltroyer said:


> Just cuz it cold and windy don't mean they ain't hungry and shallow!


Nice work! I think I know where you’re at, can prob find me in that general area tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Nice work! I think I know where you’re at, can prob find me in that general area tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be at it again 2morrow sometime


----------



## ltroyer

Crazy thing is I tried smaller jigs and couldn't buy a bite


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

ltroyer said:


> Crazy thing is I tried smaller jigs and couldn't buy a bite


That’s different for sure, usually the other way around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> That’s different for sure, usually the other way around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya I kept missing strikes and I downsized and then I didn't get any so I switched again and started catching them again


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm out till Friday. Hopefully the warmer weather gets the night bite hot! I was getting a good amount of action last night but they were just dragging the minnies off the hook and not really biting. Spent the rest of my 3 dozen in a couple hrs


----------



## Evinrude58

Took two of the grandsons to the bridge by Eddie's last night. Bite was slow but size was good. We only ended up keeping 4.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I suppose it’s about that time to hit it, been 2+ weeks since I hit the crappies where I’m headed today, hopefully they are still in. Cold weather might have messed with them a bit. Only one way to find out. Hopefully some porn here soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I suppose it’s about that time to hit it, been 2+ weeks since I hit the crappies where I’m headed today, hopefully they are still in. Cold weather might have messed with them a bit. Only one way to find out. Hopefully some porn here soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See you out there buddy boy!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

First fish is not the correct species but it’s a start


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> First fish is not the correct species but it’s a start
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep that bad boy on and use as pike bait


----------



## ltroyer

Found the crappie again in the shallows around the Lilly pads at nimi.plus a big gill.caught a bunch of 5 inchers as well.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

ltroyer said:


> Found the crappie again in the shallows around the Lilly pads at nimi.plus a big gill.caught a bunch of 5 inchers as well.


Few bass and gills is all I could scrap up today, time to start venturing some more! Nice work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm surprised I haven't hit any gills and only 1 white **** at ladue so far. Maybe them cormorants are whipping out everything under 7"


----------



## ltroyer

set-the-drag said:


> I'm surprised I haven't hit any gills and only 1 white **** at ladue so far. Maybe them cormorants are whipping out everything under 7"


The big gill was in a fow by lilly pads


----------



## Fish2Win

ltroyer said:


> The big gill was in a fow by lilly pads


Good job bro


----------



## set-the-drag

I haven't been in pads I've been working drops and dropped trees and usually get some gills but nada so far...... I got a suspicion next week I'll get a few pre nightfall


----------



## durpdurp41

Went out to nimi but didn't have the same results as ltroyer. Fished for 6 hours and fishing was slow. Got some small perch, small bass, and some gills. Tried everywhere from shallow all the way down to 18 feet deep. Found some what appeared to be suspended crappie down deep but couldn't get them to fire. The fish that we did get came off of deep weed beds. Hopefully we get some stable weather soon to get things back on track. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

See them dogwood and tulip blossom in the area! Things about to get active boys


----------



## ltroyer

Thurs morning fish crappie action


----------



## set-the-drag

Them looking dark!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Them looking dark!


I’ll be out tomorrow night I believe at skeeter. One of these nights it’ll be fire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

ltroyer said:


> Thurs morning fish crappie action


2 days in a row! Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’ll be out tomorrow night I believe at skeeter. One of these nights it’ll be fire
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 yeah tomorrow is going to be a good night planning on getting out I'm going to spend the night at my spot got to my buddy's coming along the last night we were out there till 4 went through Dam 5 dozen minnows unfortunately everything we're catching was small only came home with 10 keepers some chunky ones though I have a feeling tomorrow night might be a damn good night in the big girls might be moving in


----------



## set-the-drag

Thinking possibly of going to Skeeter as well none of my buddy was talking about it I just hate being out there late veteran are probably a million people crawling all over my spots. What time are you heading out there if you go


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Thinking possibly of going to Skeeter as well none of my buddy was talking about it I just hate being out there late veteran are probably a million people crawling all over my spots. What time are you heading out there if you go


Get out there an hour or so before dark usually


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Hmmm I guess I'll se what the reports are like people wise tomorrow and make a decision by 5


----------



## crappieboo420

Not one damn crappie at Springfield. I ended with 2 bass about a pound a piece and one kitty around 4 pounds and a ton of dink gills. All on gulp


----------



## Fish2Win

Went to west branch today and caught like 50 crappie but sadly only one keeper. All fish have slid into the creek channel in 18-26 feet. I was on both ends of the lake and couldn’t find decent fish. Temps are 50-52 with good clarity.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Went to west branch today and caught like 50 crappie but sadly only one keeper. All fish have slid into the creek channel in 18-26 feet. I was on both ends of the lake and couldn’t find decent fish. Temps are 50-52 with good clarity.


I miss fishing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I miss fishing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure all of your friends on this site miss you also but don't put it to vote with the crappies! LOL. Glad your working especially during this massive unemployment in our state and the country. Stay Safe BB.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> I miss fishing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They miss you to...... I will get them for you later don't worry I feel a good night is coming


----------



## 82441

Went to Skeeter yesterday. All dink crops. All 7-9 inches. Caught a few bonus walleyes tho!!! All in all it was a good day to be out


----------



## Fish2Win

Crankit said:


> Went to Skeeter yesterday. All dink crops. All 7-9 inches. Caught a few bonus walleyes tho!!! All in all it was a good day to be out[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Crank you fishing north or south end? Mostly white crops or blacks?
> Deep or shallow?


----------



## 82441

South end. mouths of the bays on the west side. Mostly black craps. Fishing in about 4-5 FOW


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Ready to get after it. Looks like a solid night to smack them around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim sapara

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Ready to get after it. Looks like a solid night to smack them around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At the branch 2 musky takes on 1/4 jig and a shallow crank.for the shallow crank one for about 5 minutes. Broke loose 2 ft from shore. Wasnt looking for the musky at all. Surprised


----------



## tim sapara

Off shore 2 ftw


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

It’s time! Just pulling in, time to get her goin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Took three of the granddaughters fishing Thursday. They are 7,9, and 11 so mostly they fished and I untangled lines and such. We tried North and Old State Park and not a bite. After 3 hours we went home because it was starting to sprinkle. Just as well grandpa was tired.


----------



## ltroyer

Hit nimi again tonight.it was a slow bite the crappie turned on just before dark and shut off at dark . Dink city for me.going to give it a try Sunday again.saw a guy reel a big one in after dark we measured it and was 14 and three quarter long


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Slab porn is the best porn, like if you agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Slab porn is the best porn, like if you agree
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got 2 14s that was it


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> I got 2 14s that was it


It’s on like donkey Kong at the moment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I gave up after 2 hrs of no bites


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

It was hot for 30 mins and that was it. Caught 10 in those 30, from about 11:15-11:45. Then dead again. Fished 5ish hours and that was the action. All fish came on minnows on small jugs or gold hook with split shot above, 5-6 feet under light up float. Been in a rough drought so was nice to finally get on some real slabs. All fish were 10-14”... all went back to swim another day! Practice conservation every once in a while y’all. Don’t keep every fish like some captains do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Keept the 8"er cuz it inhaled the hook othe 2 are 14s. Was thinking it was going to be on last night cuz I got the 2 bigs right at dusk then it was shot was getting a few smalls here and there 3 fish in 2 hrs all small I called it


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Word of advice, don’t drop your phone in the lake! Thankfully she works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Word of advice, don’t drop your phone in the lake! Thankfully she works
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a BB story to me.I think he did 2 of them in a short span. LOL


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> Sounds like a BB story to me.I think he did 2 of them in a short span. LOL


He’s more known for losing his phone in the water than he is fishing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Hit a local waterway this morning for some gills and perch, did pretty good for three hours. Got 21 keepers threw back some , gave away a few fish to a realative. A few fish Ohio’s.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

snag said:


> Hit a local waterway this morning for some gills and perch, did pretty good for three hours. Got 21 keepers threw back some , gave away a few fish to a realative. A few fish Ohio’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Tap talk would only post one picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Gotta few nice crappi 13s and handful of perch 11s and smaller, nice day out there today, gonna be wet tomm. Fish on!


----------



## tim sapara

Caught alot of whitebass in the mahoning. And a tiny small mouth. Temp was 55 . All males heres a few pics. Including the tiny small mouth


----------



## tim sapara

28 white bass and the tiny guy. All released for another day except one. Gave him to a guy because he wasnt gonna make it.


----------



## bobberbucket

All this fish porn! Boy do I miss fishing! 
Although after seeing all the posts and photos regarding the crowds and packs of boats you can walk across makes me kinda glad to be too busy. I’ll stick to my cold weather and cold water fishing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Gotta few nice crappi 13s and handful of perch 11s and smaller, nice day out there today, gonna be wet tomm. Fish on!


Ata boy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> All this fish porn! Boy do I miss fishing!
> Although after seeing all the posts and photos regarding the crowds and packs of boats you can walk across makes me kinda glad to be too busy. I’ll stick to my cold weather and cold water fishing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Took the girl to fish from shore at the due yesterday it was insane the amount of people there


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> All this fish porn! Boy do I miss fishing!
> Although after seeing all the posts and photos regarding the crowds and packs of boats you can walk across makes me kinda glad to be too busy. I’ll stick to my cold weather and cold water fishing.
> 
> 
> Might have an open seat at Berlin tomorrow!!!! Just sayin
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I wish I could.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyes on te ice

tim sapara said:


> Caught alot of whitebass in the mahoning. And a tiny small mouth. Temp was 55 . All males heres a few pics. Including the tiny small mouth


I think that is a largemouth or a spot!


----------



## tim sapara

Lm.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I wanna fish, sick of being bottled up in the house! I try to not ditch the girlfriend daily but goodness, one can only sit around so much! I need to fish daily! I’m going INSANE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtandleaves

You and me both! Add in the fact that every day I have off the weather drops to 45° with 30 mph winds or torrential downpours. Getting pretty sick of it.


IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I wanna fish, sick of being bottled up in the house! I try to not ditch the girlfriend daily but goodness, one can only sit around so much! I need to fish daily! I’m going INSANE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Screw it, I’m headed fishin. Hopefully some porn to come!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I wanna fish, sick of being bottled up in the house! I try to not ditch the girlfriend daily but goodness, one can only sit around so much! I need to fish daily! I’m going INSANE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Goooooo









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

durpdurp41 said:


> Goooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Headed out now to skeeter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Just got in from a beautiful evening of fishing, must of landed 20+ largemouth tonight. Couldn't find a crappie no where, yesterday morning was casting at 6 in the morning in the pouring rain and your bait barely touched the water and it was game on. Took home 20 nice 11 to 12 inch probably caught more than 150. It was a blast 1/8 oz gold jig with medium minnows.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Just got in from a beautiful evening of fishing, must of landed 20+ largemouth tonight. Couldn't find a crappie no where, yesterday morning was casting at 6 in the morning in the pouring rain and your bait barely touched the water and it was game on. Took home 20 nice 11 to 12 inch probably caught more than 150. It was a blast 1/8 oz gold jig with medium minnows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Nice work kit! Boat or shore? Just wonderin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Both days on shore 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Both days on shore
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Hell yeah nice work buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Thanks also and good luck at skeeter tonight. The pouring rain sure helped keep all the people home, had the lake to ourself

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Thanks also and good luck at skeeter tonight. The pouring rain sure helped keep all the people home, had the lake to ourself
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Awesome, rain moving in tonight so we shall see!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

If it's anything like yesterday morning your in for a awesome evening, hope your able to put a few in the freezer

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Banner day! Went wading in some backwater coves, it was game on 1-3 fow, touched at least 100 fish, they are def moving shallow and eating good, minnows were popping all around us and crappi fins chasing, it was fun day out there, all fish came on plastics, jigs and float, they were so shallow only 1’ lead


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Banner day! Went wading in some backwater coves, it was game on 1-3 fow, touched at least 100 fish, they are def moving shallow and eating good, minnows were popping all around us and crappi fins chasing, it was fun day out there, all fish came on plastics, jigs and float, they were so shallow only 1’ lead


Yes!! Nice work Eric!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Yes!! Nice work Eric!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Did you head to skeeter?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Thanks! Did you head to skeeter?


Just pulling in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Just pulling in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gd luck my man! Let’s get together later this week.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Gd luck my man! Let’s get together later this week.


Yessir, just let me know, I’m down for whatever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Well **** me! That is a haul! I'm going later this week


----------



## set-the-drag

I'll bring beer gas bait or whatever else you fancy haha I am a quiet person to won't fish without permission nor steal. I just want to come hahaha


----------



## Bass knuckles

set-the-drag said:


> Well **** me! That is a haul! I'm going later this week





set-the-drag said:


> I'll bring beer gas bait or whatever else you fancy haha I am a quiet person to won't fish without permission nor steal. I just want to come hahaha


im always game to meet new fishin friends, share some spots/tactics.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Oh they are a biting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Oh they are a biting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeahhh boyyyy!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

18 crappie and one very hungry gill later. Kept 8 for dinner tomorrow, great night on the water. All fish taken on a small pink jighead 3 feet under light up bobber and a gold hook below splitshot 5 feet under light up bobber. Both tipped with minnows, both worked about the same. Missed several fish but no complaining from me on a last second decision to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Might have to sneak out this week


----------



## allwayzfishin

Past 3 days I’ve fished mogadore and Medina lake. Tried for crappie. I just couldn’t locate them from shore before work. Glad you guys are catching them. Seems I just can’t catch crappie, even after spending a couple hundred on plastics, jig heads, floats, tied a bunch of different jigs, 2-6lb floro, I just can’t find them from shore. Been going off navionics on my phone and keep coming up with nothing. Lol.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

allwayzfishin said:


> Past 3 days I’ve fished mogadore and Medina lake. Tried for crappie. I just couldn’t locate them from shore before work. Glad you guys are catching them. Seems I just can’t catch crappie, even after spending a couple hundred on plastics, jig heads, floats, tied a bunch of different jigs, 2-6lb floro, I just can’t find them from shore. Been going off navionics on my phone and keep coming up with nothing. Lol.


Moggy hasn’t been producing at all. I’m 10 mins from there and don’t hit it much. Tried the other day, that’s where I lost my phone in the lake. Caught 1 gill. Couldn’t find a single crappie or perch. Must all still be deep there. It’ll get going soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

Moggy water is so clear you could drink it.
My bass bite has really slowed last couple weeks.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

REEL GRIP said:


> Moggy water is so clear you could drink it.
> My bass bite has really slowed last couple weeks.


I noticed how incredibly clear it was the other day, maybe all them cormorants feasted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Clear water usually = Zebras boys switch up your style! Fish moggy like you would nimi except moggy is less turbid so adjust accordingly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

Boathouse is scheduled to open Sat.
I was launch'in this morning and Spectrum was there
he said he was hook'in up cable TV. I said WHAT?


----------



## allwayzfishin

I’ve tried micro jigs, micro plastics, bead head nymphs, 1/32 -1/16 oz swim baits, twisters, Bobby Garlands, tungsten hair jig, maggots, waxies, and fatheads. Crazy thing is, to break the panfish hex, I hit a section of the grand for about 40 min before work. Hooked and landed 4 huge smallies on a Orange Big-o. Lol, felt great to finally have something tug back. Might just give up on crappie till they get more active. Or just chase them when I have something to float on with electronics


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

allwayzfishin said:


> I’ve tried micro jigs, micro plastics, bead head nymphs, 1/32 -1/16 oz swim baits, twisters, Bobby Garlands, tungsten hair jig, maggots, waxies, and fatheads. Crazy thing is, to break the panfish hex, I hit a section of the grand for about 40 min before work. Hooked and landed 4 huge smallies on a Orange Big-o. Lol, felt great to finally have something tug back. Might just give up on crappie till they get more active. Or just chase them when I have something to float on with electronics


Speaking of the grand I have a crappie spot I haven’t hit in a couple years near painesville. Might need to try that soon. Forgot all about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Got into a few turds after work at Springfield. Ended with 12 only 2 keepers out of the bunch. Gulp 2 foot down in the pads.


----------



## set-the-drag

Have a good feeling about the end of the week


----------



## Bass knuckles

set-the-drag said:


> Have a good feeling about the end of the week


Me toooo! I’m gonna be out pig patrolling somewhere for sure with these high temps fri/sat they gonna be ready to play


----------



## crappieboo420

set-the-drag said:


> Have a good feeling about the end of the week


I wish the weather would stay the same.


----------



## Bass knuckles

crappieboo420 said:


> I wish the weather would stay the same.


How’s the size at Springfield? I’ve knocked off some big bass in them pads.


----------



## crappieboo420

i have fished it for 30 years and will say it has crappie in it.


----------



## Bass knuckles

crappieboo420 said:


> i have fished it for 30 years and will say it has crappie in it.


Well I know it has numbers, never fished it for crappi as I don’t fish them for food so I like the bigguns!


----------



## crappieboo420

The white ones get big not so much the black ones


----------



## Bass knuckles

You get the whites up shallow or you find um deep? I’ve had best luck deeper water for the whites


----------



## crappieboo420

It’s weird some patches of pads has mostly white some all black and that’s year after year same depth.


----------



## Bass knuckles

crappieboo420 said:


> It’s weird some patches of pads has mostly white some all black and that’s year after year same depth.


Thanks crappiboo... I’m might give it a shot sometime


----------



## crappieboo420

Bass knuckles said:


> Thanks crappiboo... I’m might give it a shot sometime


Hit me up buddy I’m there everyday


----------



## Bass knuckles

crappieboo420 said:


> Hit me up buddy I’m there everyday


Sounds gd


----------



## set-the-drag

Nobody out today? Or someone found the motherload!! Not me unfortunately no go till tomorrow and Saturday


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I’d like to get out but not happening today. If I had to guess not tomorrow either. I’ll be doing lots of fishin Saturday tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

set-the-drag said:


> Nobody out today? Or someone found the motherload!! Not me unfortunately no go till tomorrow and Saturday


Just got back from where I slayed them the other day but today was much different, only about dozen dinks 7-9” my buddy got one 12”. Ended up exploring some diff parts of the lake with nothing to show! Back at it sat!


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’d like to get out but not happening today. If I had to guess not tomorrow either. I’ll be doing lots of fishin Saturday tho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you going bass fishing with ryan?


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm going to try my best Saturday. The woman is staying at her friends for the night. Y'all know what that means!!


----------



## Evinrude58

Took two grandsons to the bridge by Eddie's Tuesday night, ended up with only 3 keeper Crappie. Think we will have to adjust our time. Normally we go about 6pm but last couple times they are hitting when we arrive and turn off right after 8pm, so we seem to be missing part of the peak time.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Took two grandsons to the bridge by Eddie's Tuesday night, ended up with only 3 keeper Crappie. Think we will have to adjust our time. Normally we go about 6pm but last couple times they are hitting when we arrive and turn off right after 8pm, so we seem to be missing part of the peak time.


Definitely seems to be slowing for ya but appreciate the reports as always! I agree I think you have to start 4ish and fish till 8ish and really dial in a pattern on times!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Right now we had been going about then so they can eat dinner around 5 like when they were in school to help and try to keep them on a bit of a routine. Guess we need to go towards a looser schedule like we do in summer time.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Right now we had been going about then so they can eat dinner around 5 like when they were in school to help and try to keep them on a bit of a routine. Guess we need to go towards a looser schedule like we do in summer time.


It’s about summer as it is, as long as the schoolwork is done, fish on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dundada

ltroyer said:


> I'll be out today working some ponds over on public land today.hopfully the big gills n crappie r hungry


Where are these public ponds at?


----------



## ltroyer

Dundada said:


> Where are these public ponds at?


Coshocton area


----------



## Hatchetman

ltroyer said:


> Coshocton area



SHHHHHHHH !!


----------



## ltroyer

Getting boat out for the first time tomorrow.giving nimi another round


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

This goes out to my fellow ice junkies. This is Eagle Lake in Ontario where I go fishing in the fall. Today is May 1st.....they still have ice on the lake!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

ltroyer said:


> Getting boat out for the first time tomorrow.giving nimi another round


I been want'in to hit nimi, curious how the weeds are.


----------



## durpdurp41

REEL GRIP said:


> I been want'in to hit nimi, curious how the weeds are.


I went out there last week. The weeds were minimal. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

durpdurp41 said:


> I went out there last week. The weeds were minimal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks, Did you launch at the north end?


----------



## durpdurp41

REEL GRIP said:


> Thanks, Did you launch at the north end?


I launched at the south end actually. We ventured as far north as the c1 area though. Only found one spot in 6 feet of water where the weeds were within 3 feet of the surface. Didn't see many weeds other than in that area. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

Sounds good. Thanks again.


----------



## durpdurp41

REEL GRIP said:


> Sounds good. Thanks again.


No problem. Good luck out there. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Launched just above Eddie's this morning . started by the bridge and worked r way up couldn't get anything going got a few gills n perch they all went in .weeds arnt bad yet just got too figure the crappie out lol just used to shore fish for crappie at nimi


----------



## set-the-drag

got some pigs update tomorrow


----------



## set-the-drag

Big one was 15.5 second was 14.5 smallest was 8.5 caught a bunch of smalls


----------



## durpdurp41

set-the-drag said:


> Big one was 15.5 second was 14.5 smallest was 8.5 caught a bunch of smalls
> View attachment 355427


Were they down deep or up shallower? Nice fish man. I'm jealous. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Not sure why it won’t let me upload, but currently out here smackin big ole crappies, how bout y’all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim sapara

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## set-the-drag

durpdurp41 said:


> Were they down deep or up shallower? Nice fish man. I'm jealous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Hit them suspend in 12-11' 7 down


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Piggy piggy


----------



## Bass knuckles

Hittin um pretty gd, shallow water 2-4 fow garlands, sexytails, tubes. Purple colors ruled today!


----------



## c. j. stone

Very nice!
What? I've caught crappie on just abt every color(except Purple!) I'll need to locate some of those! Who'd have thunk it!


----------



## Bass knuckles

c. j. stone said:


> Very nice!
> What? I've caught crappie on just abt every color(except Purple!) I'll need to locate some of those! Who'd have thunk it!


Aww man, your missing out, hands down other then electric chicken, purples for specs all day my favs


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> Aww man, your missing out, hands down other then electric chicken, purples for specs all day my favs


Pinkish one is the electric chicken, very gd color too


----------



## ltroyer

Got the boys out today


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why are you in a shanty?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> Why are you in a shanty?


Easier to see the flasher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Finally let me upload


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Finally let me upload
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice fish E, looks like a gd day according to that smile


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Nice fish E, looks like a gd day according to that smile


Yessir did very well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

Looks like everyone did pretty well today. I started off drifting out in 11-20 feet of water after going over some pretty good marks. Only got one fish suspended about 12 feet down while out deep. I got tired of the wind so I pulled up shallow for a reprieve. I'm glad I did because on the first cast I pulled a 12 inch crappie. Ended up getting 50ish in 2 to 7 feet of water, all off of submerged timber. Biggest was 12 3/4". It was weird catching them where they were supposed to be this time of year. First time that's happened in almost a month. Things are only going to get better from here boys and girls.























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

durpdurp41 said:


> Looks like everyone did pretty well today. I started off drifting out in 11-20 feet of water after going over some pretty good marks. Only got one fish suspended about 12 feet down while out deep. I got tired of the wind so I pulled up shallow for a reprieve. I'm glad I did because on the first cast I pulled a 12 inch crappie. Ended up getting 50ish in 2 to 7 feet of water, all off of submerged timber. Biggest was 12 3/4". It was weird catching them where they were supposed to be this time of year. First time that's happened in almost a month. Things are only going to get better from here boys and girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Way to go durp! Hope this cold front don’t hurt the fishin!


----------



## Mikj8689

Durp, same deal here tonight. Been getting them deep and pulled off into a shallow bay this evening just before dark. Didn’t have any intentions of really fishing it until I saw minnows breaking the surface. 1.4 fow and was smacking them 8 to 10 inches under float. Fishing was absolutely fire for about an hour after dark then simmered down but still good. Was nice to get em shallow and didn’t even expect it. They were smacking it like a bass. Cast after cast Bobber went under in one continuous motion the second it hit the water. Nights like tonight are what keep ya hooked.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

durpdurp41 said:


> Looks like everyone did pretty well today. I started off drifting out in 11-20 feet of water after going over some pretty good marks. Only got one fish suspended about 12 feet down while out deep. I got tired of the wind so I pulled up shallow for a reprieve. I'm glad I did because on the first cast I pulled a 12 inch crappie. Ended up getting 50ish in 2 to 7 feet of water, all off of submerged timber. Biggest was 12 3/4". It was weird catching them where they were supposed to be this time of year. First time that's happened in almost a month. Things are only going to get better from here boys and girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice work, Brad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Finally let me upload
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh boy those are some toads!!!


----------



## tim sapara

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Finally let me upload
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice work. Mosquito?


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Finally let me upload
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You had told me in the past that you knew where to find those big slabs on that lake! Nicely done E!


----------



## set-the-drag

Going to hop out tomorrow after essential work to hunt down a few big girls hopefully I find some a rouge eye would be nice fingers crossed


----------



## Evinrude58

Friday did hit the bridge by Eddie's around 2:30-8:00. No grandkids this trip. Caught a bunch of Crappie in the 5-6 inch size only one keeper, so changing the time I went didn't help. Took 3 granddaughters and two grandsons up to Berlin by the Price st bridge Sunday. I got an 18 inch cat and a 14 inch White Bass. Grandkids caught some small gills. Most I talked to didn't seem to catch much. Still was a nice day out.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

20 secs into fishin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> 20 secs into fishin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> Hey hey hey....... You're on a boat that's cheating lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I was sunday as well. Bass knuckles and I out here today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I was sunday as well. Bass knuckles and I out here today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go get em' Big *E*!


----------



## set-the-drag

Well get them big girls up!


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I was sunday as well. Bass knuckles and I out here today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get out of those stumps!! I can see your back on them from the other day. You really do stand out big boy. When I get closer to you I’m gonna take your picture


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> Get out of those stumps!! I can see your back on them from the other day. You really do stand out big boy. When I get closer to you I’m gonna take your picture


That’s where everyone is at, not a sole in site where I fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Found them today after revising my presentation. 3lb floro, homemade grey ghost 1/64 jig under a cork. Caught about 20 or so before work today. Finally figured it out. All blacks wearing a tuxedo. All were released to do their thing. Great time. Felt like a kid again.


----------



## kit carson

About time Adam I was beginning to get a little worried about you, lol!!! Way to go buddy

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 355993
> Found them today after revising my presentation. 3lb floro, homemade grey ghost 1/64 jig under a cork. Caught about 20 or so before work today. Finally figured it out. All blacks wearing a tuxedo. All were released to do their thing. Great time. Felt like a kid again.


Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Well that's nice to see was it a target or a bonus 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Well that's nice to see was it a target or a bonus
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Bonus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IHD kit gave you a leading question,the answer would be " heck yah I was targeting walleye". LOL. Nice eye!


----------



## kit carson

Real nice eye, if you don't mind me asking what lake?

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

I'll bet it's north of Rt 305


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> IHD kit gave you a leading question,the answer would be " heck yah I was targeting walleye". LOL. Nice eye!


I was still cleaning! Lol sorry, Kit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bought that from another guy come on!! Lol nicely done brother nicely done.


----------



## snag

Got out in the wind today, turned out a good bite, hour and a half got a mess of gills and a few perch, wind changed ,temp went down a bit and a quick rain , cleared up a short time later of course, but I’ll b back after this cold front gets outa here.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Now that's what I call a "nice mess" of good eating!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> Now that's what I call a "nice mess" of good eating!!


I knew you’d be around at some point on that post!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I knew you’d be around at some point on that post!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know what's sad,I haven't even wet a line this year but with my daughter in laws approval I'll be taking my grandson out next week SOMEWHERE! Enough is enough! LOL


----------



## ltroyer

Gonna get my butt out of bed and go find me some crappie in the morning.becoming a fan of artificial baits .lol I've got a itch!


----------



## allwayzfishin

ltroyer said:


> Gonna get my butt out of bed and go find me some crappie in the morning.becoming a fan of artificial baits .lol I've got a itch!


Bet them crappie went to the drop offs outside of those spawning areas. Gonna be a tough bite. Good luck, hopefully you get some. Finicky lil bastards! Lol


----------



## ltroyer

allwayzfishin said:


> Bet them crappie went to the drop offs outside of those spawning areas. Gonna be a tough bite. Good luck, hopefully you get some. Finicky lil bastards! Lol


Ya it will be tuff!maybe I'll go fish a spillway that got saugeye n crappie


----------



## ltroyer

Well it was skunk city at nimi this morning.was going to try a couple spots but that wind was so cold I just fished by the bridge where the wind didn't hit .it was loaded with shiners n saw a couple fish feeding on them lol thought It might be my lucky morning thinking the crappie r right behind em but no so I went looking for shrooms and found some


----------



## set-the-drag

This cold n snow **** it down! How were the shrooms looking? Surprised you found some with the weather the way its been


----------



## ltroyer

set-the-drag said:


> This cold n snow **** it down! How were the shrooms looking? Surprised you found some with the weather the way its been


Small ones but freshly popped


----------



## ltroyer

set-the-drag said:


> This cold n snow **** it down! How were the shrooms looking? Surprised you found some with the weather the way its been


 left some hoping they grow


----------



## set-the-drag

Supposed to freeze again tonight hope they make it. I'm waiting till end of next week to go hunting been seeing a lot down south and pa the size of beer cans. It will be on soon here I'll put fishing on hold if I can load up on the steak of the woods


----------



## ltroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Supposed to freeze again tonight hope they make it. I'm waiting till end of next week to go hunting been seeing a lot down south and pa the size of beer cans. It will be on soon here I'll put fishing on hold if I can load up on the steak of the woods


I'm not giving up on them yet .just need some rain and sun and my spot will have em popn


----------



## crittergitter

ltroyer said:


> left some hoping they grow


I'm south of you a good bit so we're a little ahead of you. I left some in a honey hole a couple weeks ago. They were pinky finger sized. Went back 4 days later and they were cleaned out! 

Lots of people with extra time on their hands stomping around the woods these days!!


----------



## ltroyer

crittergitter said:


> I'm south of you a good bit so we're a little ahead of you. I left some in a honey hole a couple weeks ago. They were pinky finger sized. Went back 4 days later and they were cleaned out!
> 
> Lots of people with extra time on their hands stomping around the woods these days!!


I'm on private property the farmer watches his land closely and he the only one that would pick em but he rarely does due to health


----------



## bobberbucket

Checking to in Yall killing me with all these fish...... I miss fishing! I’m over here hate hate hating!  Nice work everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Checking to in Yall killing me with all these fish...... I miss fishing! I’m over here hate hate hating!  Nice work everyone!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell work you got a cough goin and you need to quarantine for 2 weeks! You know where to find me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Tied up some different styles of jigs this morning to try over the weekend.


----------



## Fish2Win

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 356821
> View attachment 356823
> Tied up some different styles of jigs this morning to try over the weekend.



Those look great!


----------



## allwayzfishin

Fish2Win said:


> Those look great!


Thanks man, hopefully they work lol


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Checking to in Yall killing me with all these fish...... I miss fishing! I’m over here hate hate hating!  Nice work everyone!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice to know you're still alive.


----------



## set-the-drag

2 15s tonight


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> 2 15s tonight
> View attachment 357163


Nice work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Couldn’t find the crappie this morning but I did find a school of huge gills. Caught maybe 20 or so 9”+. Threw everything back to spawn and went to work.


----------



## joekacz

Now that's what I call "fish porn". Nice 'gill's!


----------



## kit carson

Nice job adam

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Didn’t get any pics but bass knuckles and I got into a bunch of largies and some gills. Nothing real huge, he did get one tanker gill for you joe! I’m sure he will upload it later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Didn’t get any pics but bass knuckles and I got into a bunch of largies and some gills. Nothing real huge, he did get one tanker gill for you joe! I’m sure he will upload it later
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know how to bring a tear to my eye,thanks.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> You know how to bring a tear to my eye,thanks.


Haha I got you! Always think of you when I catch some gills! I know your love for em. Bass knuckles stayed later than I did had a tree fall and trap him in where we were so he was working on cutting that bad boy up so he could leave!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Haha I got you! Always think of you when I catch some gills! I know your love for em. Bass knuckles stayed later than I did had a tree fall and trap him in where we were so he was working on cutting that bad boy up so he could leave!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like we can make a reality show out of some of your fishing trips. LOL


----------



## Bass knuckles

As ice said a tree fell blocking me in so I got the pleasure of cutting it up in the rain, luckily guy let me borrow his saw, must of caught 25-30 ditch pickles, beat um up so bad I gave this one a black eye, after ice left I headed to the spot we shld of started! found the specs and a nice perch right before the rain! Boy they crappi are in them tuxedos now! Shallow around structures plastics and jig with float no more then 2’


----------



## ltroyer

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 357259
> View attachment 357261
> View attachment 357263
> View attachment 357265
> Couldn’t find the crappie this morning but I did find a school of huge gills. Caught maybe 20 or so 9”+. Threw everything back to spawn and went to work.


Curious what rod you have there? Lookn to add a few to my collection to try


----------



## allwayzfishin

ltroyer said:


> Curious what rod you have there? Lookn to add a few to my collection to try


It’s a rod from the gander mountain Pro series. It’s a fenwick blank. Kinda whippy at 5’6”, but it launches small plastics on 4lb test. I forgot I had it lol, sat in the corner for a couple years up until last week. It’s now my go to rod for shore fishing specks and gills.


----------



## ltroyer

allwayzfishin said:


> It’s a rod from the gander mountain Pro series. It’s a fenwick blank. Kinda whippy at 5’6”, but it launches small plastics on 4lb test. I forgot I had it lol, sat in the corner for a couple years up until last week. It’s now my go to rod for shore fishing specks and gills.


Thanks just wanting to get a few more to try out for panfish


----------



## ltroyer

Heading out tomorrow afternoon going after crappie and gills .may stay and fish night bite.anybody heading out


----------



## set-the-drag

Finally caught the elusive ladue eye yesterday nice 21" bad thing is that was it not a single other fish


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Here’s some funky crappies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Here’s some funky crappies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take your funky crappie and raise you a legitimate one









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

durpdurp41 said:


> I'll take your funky crappie and raise you a legitimate one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Ata boy!! Good work. I’ll be back at it this week. I’ll prob hit eyes again too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Last nights walleye baked with asparagus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Enjoy that good looking dinner

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Enjoy that good looking dinner
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


She went quick! Damn good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Wasn't in north east but salt fork was pretty good to me this afternoon .not alot of keepers .one 17 inch saugeye n lost another nice one at boat 10 non keepers . crappies alot of 8 inchers found about 8 keepers .all on jigs n minnows in 6 to 8 fow


----------



## Bprice1031

We made it out Saturday and were able to bring home a nice meal. Kept 22 between the three of us and split them at the end of the day.


----------



## Bprice1031

Forgot the picture


----------



## Bass knuckles

Got out for few hrs before the rain got us drenched, Handful of crappi and bass and a few lil gills, all pretty shallow 2-6’ zone, I always use 2” Bobby’s and my buddy was hitting them gd on gulps, threw one on and it was gm on! I’m now a 1” gulp fan, back to marks I guess!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles was getting shown a thing or two on how to catch crappie till he switched to the gulp I was using


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice camo croc. What's that ugly fish you're holding in the picture for?


----------



## Bprice1031

What happened to Bobberbucket????


----------



## joekacz

Bprice1031 said:


> What happened to Bobberbucket????


Making the economy grow. I think.


----------



## Evinrude58

That can't be a fish it is too ugly. Maybe a pic of Bobber?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> What happened to Bobberbucket????


He’s working. He leaves for the summer for the most part you know that. I’m still here to supply the porn for the summer. Slabs to come tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> He’s working. He leaves for the summer for the most part you know that. I’m still here to supply the porn for the summer. Slabs to come tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, I know, just hoping all is well with the tall skinny guy.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> I know, I know, just hoping all is well with the tall skinny guy.


He fine, saw he was towing his lawn mower out of a property today with his other mower cause he works by himself now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles and I got out yesterday and got into probably 75 fish. Maybe 50 crappie with the rest being a few jumbo inland perch and some massive gills. I didn’t get any pics, not sure about BK. 8-10 feet was the place to be. Some fish shallower but for the most part they are out deeper. I think I’m gonna head out now chasin fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Bass knuckles and I got out yesterday and got into probably 75 fish. Maybe 50 crappie with the rest being a few jumbo inland perch and some massive gills. I didn’t get any pics, not sure about BK. 8-10 feet was the place to be. Some fish shallower but for the most part they are out deeper. I think I’m gonna head out now chasin fish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know the saying, "Pix or it didn't happen." I kinda trust you though. So make up for yesterdays no pix with double the amount today!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> You know the saying, "Pix or it didn't happen." I kinda trust you though. So make up for yesterdays no pix with double the amount today!


Got out wading today. Didn’t have long so I didn’t venture far. A couple hits is all. If I had more time I would’ve found fish no doubt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

Pymatuning bound!!!! Hope I can find a couple hungry fish. Hopefully I'll be living the crappie lifestyle soon


----------



## Eyes on te ice

flyphisherman said:


> Pymatuning bound!!!! Hope I can find a couple hungry fish. Hopefully I'll be living the crappie lifestyle soon


Did you find them?


----------



## flyphisherman

Eyes on te ice said:


> Did you find them?


Not especially.......Water temps were 62 on the main lake and 70 in the bay off the bay. We tried everything from 1 fow in the back bays to 10 fow on the main lake. Overall the crappies were extremely elusive for us. I think I got 4 crappies (11.5" was biggest), 1 large white bass, a handful of bluegills (they were chunkers), and 1 22"walleye that put up a doozy of a fight on some 4lb test lol.

It was beautiful weather and a good adventure. I always enjoy my time at Pymatuning. Got to see a few bald eagles to top it off.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Bluegill are on the redds.


----------



## set-the-drag

Got a 30" cat trolling ladueski thing dragged me all over


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Walleye limit for me. My buddy is a 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptOutside440

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Walleye limit for me. My buddy is a 3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ladue?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

OptOutside440 said:


> Ladue?


Negative


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Donned the waders today


----------



## joekacz

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Donned the waders today
> View attachment 360075


11 out of 15 good eater's,now that's a great catch!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fellas! Just popping in to say hey  . Milton was looking fabulous when I rolled over steam coming off the water. Someone go get um!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning fellas! Just popping in to say hey  . Milton was looking fabulous when I rolled over steam coming off the water. Someone go get um!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey BB, How's it goin'? Bet ya a quarter that it took everything you had to fight that steering wheel from exiting... LOl


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey BB, How's it goin'? Bet ya a quarter that it took everything you had to fight that steering wheel from exiting... LOl


Things have been great joe! Thanks for asking. I took on a new role running all over 5 counties out East so I drive over Milton everyday. Started my day in Hubbard now I’m in Cortland and I can smell them skeeter crappie from here. It’s rough! I’m headed down to Niles I better hurry up and get outta Cortland or I might just get lost at the lake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Things have been great joe! Thanks for asking. I took on a new role running all over 5 counties out East so I drive over Milton everyday. Started my day in Hubbard now I’m in Cortland and I can smell them skeeter crappie from here. It’s rough! I’m headed down to Niles I better hurry up and get outta Cortland or I might just get lost at the lake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You wouldn’t dare get caught at the Great Lake of skeeter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You wouldn’t dare get caught at the Great Lake of skeeter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











I’m sooo close tho bro but your correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’m sooo close tho bro but your correct.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go get em'! I know you got a pole and some jigs in the passenger seat!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Go get em'! I know you got a pole and some jigs in the passenger seat!


Nope rods are all tucked away. It’s all business until the water starts to get heavy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Fished Nimmy at the C4 parking lot last night. Fishing wasn't great but grandsons thought spotlighting the racoons and making noise to run them off was fun.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

31” beast last night. Also pulled a 29”. 4 man limit, 44 total walleye all casting from shore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> 31” beast last night. Also pulled a 29”. 4 man limit, 44 total walleye all casting from shore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should of seen that boy dancing all night long!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Should of seen that boy dancing all night long!


Literally! Gotta call them walleye in somehow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> 31” beast last night. Also pulled a 29”. 4 man limit, 44 total walleye all casting from shore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn big boy! That thing big as you  you casting the big lake?


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> 31” beast last night. Also pulled a 29”. 4 man limit, 44 total walleye all casting from shore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear from you. Glad you're still alive!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Hit the shoreline today from the hoof. Casting small plastics


----------



## SunfishSlammer85

What bait do u use casting from shore for walleyes? Swimbaits?

Sent from my SM-T387AA using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

SunfishSlammer85 said:


> What bait do u use casting from shore for walleyes? Swimbaits?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T387AA using Tapatalk


I like to use 3 or 4 inch swimbaits with 1/4 - 1/8 oz head. I snap jig those heads on braid with about a 4 foot vanish leader.


----------



## SunfishSlammer85

Shedhunter thanks, kinda what I thought. You use a snap to connect jig head to line? Does that mess with the action?

Sent from my SM-T387AA using Tapatalk


----------



## Beepum19

They been using shallow and deep diving crankbaits. Bandits p10s etc. Lake Erie any pier or wall has been producing. The central Ohio Saugeye thread explains everything you need to know about casting jerkbaits. I’ve been going to east 55th and doing good.


----------



## SunfishSlammer85

That's good that jerkbaits are still working I thought they were more of a fall and early spring bait at the pier. Thanks

Sent from my SM-T387AA using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

SunfishSlammer85 said:


> What bait do u use casting from shore for walleyes? Swimbaits?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T387AA using Tapatalk


Personally I never throw swimbaits. P10s and shallow bandits is all I throw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

SunfishSlammer85 said:


> Shedhunter thanks, kinda what I thought. You use a snap to connect jig head to line? Does that mess with the action?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T387AA using Tapatalk


Double uni knot. Look on YouTube easy to tie.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Double uni knot. Look on YouTube easy to tie.


That’ll work but I also tie a snap straight to 20# braid on my baitcaster and 10# fire one on my spinning reel and I’m able to switch between rods and baits with ease. When they are on they don’t care about the braid. Sometimes I’ll do a double uni tying floro to the braid but 9 times out of 10 I’m tying straight to the braid. Get out and go get um!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

My father in law and I hit up portage this morning looking for gills .tuff day as they weren't aggressive looked shallow and deep the ones we found were about 4 to 6 fow in weeds.nice day out kept about a dozen


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Some Rockies and gills


----------

